# Froch v Groves/ Pacquiao v Rios + Undercards RBR



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

First fight of the undercard starts at 5.25 with Scott Cardle vs Kryzsztof Szot

Great night of boxing tonight and can't wait for Froch to smash Groves to Pieces tonight :deal 

Running Order:


5:25pm 
8 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest 
SCOTTY CARDLE 9st 8lbs 12oz v KRYZSZTOF SZOT 9st 12lbs 13oz 
(Lytham St Annes) (Poland)

LIVE 6:05pm 
12 x 3 mins Commonwealth Super Middleweight Championship 
ROCKY FIELDING 11st 13lbs 13oz v LUKE BLACKLEDGE 11st 13lbs 3oz
(Liverpool) (Accrington)

Followed by
6 x 3 mins Super Flyweight Contest
KAL YAFAI 8st 3lbs 15oz v ABIGAIL MEDINA 8st 7lbs 12oz
(Birmingham) (Spain)

Followed by
8 x 3 mins Bantamweight Contest 
JAMIE McDONNELL 8st 7lbs v BERNARD INOM 8st 1lb 13oz
(Doncaster) (France)

Followed by
10 x 3 mins Vacant WBC Super Featherweight Championship 
STEPHEN SMITH 9st 3lbs 7oz v SERGIO MANUEL MEDINA 9st 2lbs 9oz
(Liverpool) (Argentina)

Followed by
6 x 3 mins Lightweight contest 
LUKE CAMPBELL v CHUCK JONES
(Hull) (Ferndale)

Followed by
12 x 3 mins WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight Championship 
ANTHONY CROLLA 9st 8lbs 6oz v STEPHEN FOSTER JNR 9st 7lbs 15oz
(Manchester) (Manchester)

Followed by
6 or 8 x 3 mins Middleweight Contest
ANDY LEE 11st 9lbs 7oz v FERENC HAFNER 11st 7lbs 11oz
(Ireland & Detroit) (Hungary)

Followed by
12 x 3 mins WBA World Super Bantamweight Championship 
SCOTT QUIGG 8st 9lbs 10oz v DIEGO SILVA 8st 9lbs 6oz
(Bury) (Argentina)

By 23:00 
12 x 3 mins IBF and WBA World Super Middleweight Championship 
CARL FROCH 11st 13lbs 12oz v GEORGE GROVES 11st 12lbs 6oz 
(Nottingham) (Hammersmith)


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you..lets get ready to sit back and chat and talk shit..


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

*Froch v Groves with Crolla v Foster Jnr, Fielding v Blackedge + Undercard/Pacquiao v Rios RBR*

It's finally upon us.

*THE BATTLE OF BRITAIN: From 6:00pm on Sky Boxing Office, live from the Phones4U Arena, Manchester United Kingdom*










Rocky Fielding v Luke Blackledge - 12 x 3 Commonwealth Super Middleweight
Kal Yafai v Abigail Medina - 6 x 3 Super-Flyweight
Jamie McDonnell (7) v Bernard Inom - 8 x 3 Bantamweight
Stephen Smith v Sergio Manuel Medina - 10 x 3 Vacant WBC International Silver Super Featherweight
Luke Campbell v Morgan Duthes (6 x 3 Lightweight
Anthony Crolla v Stephen Foster Jr.(12 x 3 WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight
Andy Lee (10) v Ferenc Hafner - 6 x 3 Middleweight
Scott Quigg (7) v Diego Silva - 12 x 3 WBA "Regular" Super Bantamweight
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10:30/11:00pm
Carl Froch (2) v George Groves (6) - 12 x 3 mins "Regular" WBA & IBF Super Middleweight)*






_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*From 8:00pm on BoxNation, live from the Stechert Arena, Bamberg, Bayern, Germany*










Alex Lepai v Denis Boytsov (8) - 12x3 WBO Asia Pacific Heavyweight Championship)
Eduard Gutknecht v Dmitry Sukhotsky - 12x3 European Light Heavyweight)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10:00PM
Yoan Pablo Hernandez (C) v Alexander Alekseev (8) - World Cruiserweight Championship)*






__________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________

*THE CLASH IN COTAI: From 1:30am on BoxNation, live from Cotai Arena, Veneitian Resoirt, Macao, China*










Andy Ruiz v Tor Hamar - 12x3 WBO Inter-Continental Heavyweight
Evgeny Gradovich (9) v Billy Dib (14) - 12x3 IBF World Featherweight Championship
Zou Shiming v Juan Tozcano - 6x3 Flyweight
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4:00am
Manny Pacquiao (4) v Brandon Rios - Vacant WBO International Welterweight


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR FROCH :bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes..lets get ready to sit back, talk and chat shit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

cunt....i put so much effort in!


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> First fight of the undercard starts at 5.25 with Scott Cardle vs Kryzsztof Szot
> 
> Great night of boxing tonight and can't wait for Froch to smash Groves to Pieces tonight :deal
> 
> ...


You're the man...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> cunt....i put so much effort in!


cheers..have a beer or a glass of cognac.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at Froch's mug on that poster. Twat.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves interv on the chel-hammers game


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Will we have any upsets tonight?

I reckon Fielding and Smith will lose.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

People vying to be first for round by round threads. :-( :lol:

Have we come this far through space and time?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Let's go.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Will we have any upsets tonight?
> 
> I reckon Fielding and Smith will lose.


Fielding possibly, but I would be very surprised if Smith lost.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Ole Ole Ole Ole GEORGE GROVES! GEORGE GROVES! Ole Ole Ole Ole FUCK HIM UP! FUCK HIM UP!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Great work!!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

fuck him up groves


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Who the fuck put this here?

:doby


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Andy Lee on so late yet Fielding/Blackledge so early?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Why is Andy Lee on so late yet Fielding/Blackledge so early?


New Age Promoting.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is that dhoobyzee?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna order a curry and chill. 

WAR Froch!. WAR Crolla!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gonna order a curry and chill.
> 
> WAR Froch!. WAR Crolla!


I ordered one last night. Fuck fuck fuck. Was nice though, must admit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Gonna order a curry and chill.
> 
> WAR Froch!. WAR Crolla!


don't order mate, laz's mum is serving some tasty biriyani tonight for the lads.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I ordered one last night. Fuck fuck fuck. Was nice though, must admit.


:lol: I was tempted to get it yesterday but i saw it out and stuck with beef stew. Man i'm going in tonight!. Any suggestions welcomed. Mouth watering stuff :happy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> don't order mate, laz's mum is serving some tasty biriyani tonight for the lads.


:lol: I do like biriyani i must say :yep.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Look at Froch's mug on that poster. Twat.


You must be confused, Froch is the heroic warrior on the left. You're welcome.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> cunt....i put so much effort in!


 Sorry Mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Look at Froch's mug on that poster. Twat.


so disrespectful


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Essex to Manchester to watch Groves get battered


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> don't order mate, laz's mum is serving some tasty biriyani tonight for the lads.


:rofl



Mandanda said:


> :lol: I was tempted to get it yesterday but i saw it out and stuck with beef stew. Man i'm going in tonight!. Any suggestions welcomed. Mouth watering stuff :happy.


Yesterday I had:

Mixed Special Madras
Special Pilau Rice
Keema Naan
Vegetable and Meat Somosa's

Bang on it was. :good


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Biryani >>>>>

Need the Jim Watt bingo card in this thread.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Really looking forward to tonight, I'm not really sure what to expect from Froch v Groves but can't go against experience here


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Biriyani-----)ppv undercard!!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gonna order a curry and chill.
> 
> WAR Froch!. WAR Crolla!


There's beer in the fridge and a curry is only a phone call away, but I'm on a fuckin' diet:-(

probably gonna chill with some soybeans and water, like a clown.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> :rofl
> 
> Yesterday I had:
> 
> ...


Bravo lad bravo!. Nice selection there. I have to get the bhaji's and naan and popadom's and then get a lamb biriyani with some veg curry. Proper load up with the family!.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Even Supermarket curry is better than this under card. Absolute shite.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ian Darke commentating on Bayern/Dortmund :-(


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ we lost out!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> There's beer in the fridge and a curry is only a phone call away, but I'm on a fuckin' diet:-(
> 
> probably gonna chill with some soybeans and water, like a clown.


I feel for you bro i do. I remember some nights sitting watching the boxing and seeing people reeling off there menu's and my guts growling as i dig into a bowl of sugar puffs.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the early part of the card on the ppv or regular sky ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ian Darke commentating on Bayern/Dortmund :-(


Awful at football commentary, i liked him as a Boxing commentator though. has he retired from Boxing duties?.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Is the early part of the card on the ppv or regular sky ?


all ppv!!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Ate the lot aswell. Starved myself today mind. Couple of digestives and a tea. :lol:

I feel like Chisora. :lol:

Whats this Lamb Jaipuri anyway I was looking at that? I was looking at it but went for mixed special instead.

I replied in your Andre Ward thread anyway mate, what a special little video that is!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Awful at football commentary, i liked him as a Boxing commentator though. has he retired from Boxing duties?.


He commentates on football like it's boxing :lol:. He's always on BT Sports so maybe he's got an exclusive contract with them?

You need Darke for the big fights, Halling is atrocious.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eat what you want as long as you burn it of I say. Enjoy yourself. Just dont sit on your arse all day everyday eating takeaways.

Not good for mind or body.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pacquiao/Rios might be on earlier than the usual half 5 :happy

PPV undercard from 2am: Shiming and Verdejo in 6 rounders, Ruiz/Hamer over 10 and Dib/Gradovich over 12.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> He commentates on football like it's boxing :lol:. He's always on BT Sports so maybe he's got an exclusive contract with them?
> 
> You need Darke for the big fights, Halling is atrocious.


Yeah he must do, fair play probably on better money and if BT gets some Boxing on i'm sure he would do it. Yeah halling is awful, so biased towards 1 fighter during fights. Ignores the action of the other guy. Rose vs the Argie was terrible as was Burns vs Beltran.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off with the biryani. Ironically though, that's what she made tonight. :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck off with the biryani. Ironically though, that's what she made tonight. :lol:


Lamb or chicken?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good stuff masood.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Pacquiao/Rios might be on earlier than the usual half 5 :happy
> 
> PPV undercard from 2am: Shiming and Verdejo in 6 rounders, Ruiz/Hamer over 10 and Dib/Gradovich over 12.


I would say Shiming goes the whole 6 rounds, Ruiz wins by KO early and Dib/Gradovich go 12 rounds. Probably still looking after 4am but not too bad.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dib/grad rematch is not bad but the rest is trash. horrible support card for ppv.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I would say Shiming goes the whole 6 rounds, Ruiz wins by KO early and Dib/Gradovich go 12 rounds. Probably still looking after 4am but not too bad.


Mayweather/Canelo started at 5.30 as all the 12 rounders went the distance. This should be a bit better.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Lamb or chicken?


Pork.

:lol: Lamb. Chicken is meh.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Pork.
> 
> :lol: Lamb. Chicken is meh.


is there any pork dishes in indian dishes?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking at it from an unbiased viewpoint, the Hernandez-Alekseev card could be the best of the night.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Pork.
> 
> :lol: Lamb. Chicken is meh.


Lamb biryani is miles better.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Mayweather/Canelo started at 5.30 as all the 12 rounders went the distance. This should be a bit better.


Yeah, no way it starts at 5:30 so its better no doubt. The fight could also end early but it will be fun for as long as it lasts. If Pac man didn't get brutally Ko'ed in his last fight i would give Rios no chance but that is in the back of my mind.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It's going to be a long night and one epic rbr.4 pages already before any live fights happy days


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is there any pork dishes in indian dishes?


yeah but they're not that popular.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent thread as ever mr.la flama Blanca.

Your RBR and preview and prediction threads are good stuff mate.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys have decided what I'm having next from the Indian anyway.

Lamb Biryani it is.

Also

Carl Froch will be having some kebab tonight, wherever he gets it from.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Laz whats a Lamb Jaipuri?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

already had my munch, good Venezuelan food.Im stuffed like a motho. Time for the Rum.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is there any pork dishes in indian dishes?


Pretty sure there is.



Ishy said:


> Lamb biryani is miles better.


Tell me about it, but the lamb's gotta be cooked right. A biryani can be set off so bad if you didn't get one thing right.








This one looks right.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Groves will be happy, 1-0 chelsea.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Scott cardle must be pissed off no matter what he says.

The only fighter not involved in a televised appearance (I hope) even andy lee who is a Lou dibella fighter gets on ahead of him.

Poor old Scott.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Excellent thread as ever mr.la flama Blanca.
> 
> Your RBR and preview and prediction threads are good stuff mate.


yeh shame the othrer got done

mods you can merge if you wish


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Scott cardle must be pissed off no matter what he says.
> 
> The only fighter not involved in a televised appearance (I hope) even andy lee who is a Lou dibella fighter gets on ahead of him.
> 
> Poor old Scott.


He should stop being a boring fuck then. I'm glad i don't have to watch him. Sounds harsh i know but so be it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Pretty sure there is.
> 
> Tell me about it, but the lamb's gotta be cooked right. A biryani can be set off so bad if you didn't get one thing right.
> 
> ...


Wtf is that on top? One thing with homemade biryani - it always tastes better the day after as the spices have had time to settle :yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Laz whats a Lamb Jaipuri?


I'm really not sure man. The names they use we don't really use in our home, but I'm sure I've eaten it.

By the way guys, why is all Asian food referred to as an 'Indian'? Isn't that pretty ignorant or is it just used by so many that it's stuck? Because it's so annoying when there's Lebanese, Pakistani etc dishes and they're all just referred to as an 'Indian'


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Encryption at 7 says Eddie.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wtf is that on top? One thing with homemade biryani - it always tastes better the day after as the spices have had time to settle :yep


Fried onions and I'm guessing the green stuff is coriander. I like it when it's fresh tbh. That way the meat is tender and the rice is still soft.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> It's going to be a long night and one epic rbr.4 pages already before any live fights happy days


You do 10 posts a page ? Do 100, saves you having to load pages all the time


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

that looks good laz..I hope you don't waste any of that you filthy kapur.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so everyone here ordered the fight?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

What time pacquiao fight?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope, Laptop hooked up to the flatscreen for me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> that looks good laz..I hope you don't waste any of that you filthy kapur.


My mum's doesn't look that good mate. :lol: Found that on Google. Enjoy your pork fillet broski.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, here we go!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

You lads would have laughed. Just having myself a bacon roll, went out to make a drink, left the plate on the floor with 1 bacon roll left on it, and runny yolk all over the plate, before I even opened the fridge, I thought fuck, the dog. Came back in and he was licking the plate.

What a cunt.

It just looked too good to him, the yolk on the plate was just too good to refuse.

Cunt. Cunt. Cunt.

My fault.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

must suck..haye pulls out and gets on the show while fury at home eating beans on toast watching x-factor.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Dave Darts:happy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

- DC - said:


> You lads would have laughed. Just having myself a bacon roll, went out to make a drink, left the plate on the floor with 1 bacon roll left on it, and runny yolk all over the plate, before I even opened the fridge, I thought fuck, the dog. Came back in and he was licking the plate.
> 
> What a cunt.
> 
> ...


its a dog eat dog world my man..


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> must suck..haye pulls out and gets on the show while fury at home eating pound saver beans on toast watching x-factor.


fixed.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gen-U-ine belts..haye


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Rocky Fielding is up. I expect a KO win here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> You do 10 posts a page ? Do 100, saves you having to load pages all the time


Cheers mate I'm my on my phone so I needed to change the settings . All this talk about about currys has made me hungry considering i just grabbed a disappointing pasty for the train


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That studio room is like a little box. :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

ffs Adam Smith & Glenn McCory commentating.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

John "can't believe I've still got a job" McDonald.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Up and away we go"


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> ffs Adam Smith & Glenn McCory commentating.


Better than that Cunt Halling, but i'm guessing he is on later.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Rocky! 

Think he wins on points, should be good.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Mand's gone quiet. He's tearing apart that curry.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> John "can't believe I've still got a job" McDonald.


The Hearns love him, probably got a job for life. he is shit though i agree.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Crackling night" Ok den.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I wish John McDonald would stop saying "Eddie Hearn's Matchroom Sports". He should say "Eddie Hearn's dad's company".


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Mand's gone quiet. He's tearing apart that curry.


more like the other way round..mand's in the bog.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

back to the Chelsea game..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Lol and that was supposed to me the most competative fight on the card!!!


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

This could be over in 3 rounds unless Blacklidge fights a bit cleverer.

EDIT- Over inside a round. Fielding gets the KO spark out win.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Good shot, KO in a round.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> more like the other way round..mand's in the bog.


:lol::lol::lol:

The curry's tearing mand apart, he's only been at it 10 seconds.

Poor sod.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fielding fucked him up, easy work!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocky has bombs in them gloves boy...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Blackledge was one of Froch's sparring partners and Smith was all "Carl says he's so tough, just keeps coming" :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to make some beautiful buffalo wings for dinner before heading to Sportsters for the main event. Hope the locals stay inside.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> The Hearns love him, probably got a job for life. he is shit though i agree.


Prefer Burdis.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Some were expecting a bit of a war there, very one sided beat down.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I swear there will be some casual fans watching this thinking, fucking hell Froch just KO'd Groves in a round!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Bang on the chin from Adam there.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

nice knockout lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Got a feeling Stevie G will be watching this and saying "what.....hes my cousin?"


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Stick Fielding in with Paul Smith.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Banana skin of the night is the main event Johnny 2 Hotty.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

damn, good shot, should've kept the right up but that was nice


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Strange that most people on here thought Blackledge would win comfortably, told you he's average. Rocky destroyed him.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: At the "experts" expecting Fielding to lose.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Blackledge fought very stupid. Dindt change his pattern at all. Was easy to figure out for Fielding.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone any idea what size the ring is?

Looks kinda small. Wouldn't imagine Groves would be too happy with that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like they are saving Hallings voice for the main event!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tad disrespectful to Luke there but they don't think it's a big win fair play to them.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

A first round tumbler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good start to the undercard... :hey


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

The Genius said:


> A first round tumbler


here come another 10 of them.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Haye looks resplendent with his manbag


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Said the other day Oliver Harrison is the most under rated trainer in the country and that only cements its for me.

Looks like Paul Smith v Rocky Fielding next year. Will be a big fight that would sell the out the Echo. If Fielding wins you have a natural follow up.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Is that David Haye holding a stress ball? Or is that one of Johnny's bollocks that he's given him to play with?

Adam Smith does not approve.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought that was a bit disrespectful about Luke there by Oliver, the kid stepped in with a few days to go!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH Fielding has a good chance with Paul Smith. I think as basic and sloppy as he looks he has heavy hands and is improving and does throw some nice punches and has some quality. Could see him really troubling Paul Smith..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian Magee at number 2 in Sky's domestic SMW rankings :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

so Joshua is injured?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I would rank Rocky Fielding over Paul Smith now. Not sure why Kenny Anderson was still in there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> so Joshua is injured?


Yeah has a slight virus to go with the niggle.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

has brian magee even fought this year?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves already making excuses..lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch's excuse that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

any signs of adam the truth Boothe?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck me Froch looks terrible.

Didnt sleep with the missus did he?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

What is in his man bag? What a queen Gaye


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> any signs of adam the truth Boothe?


With Andy Lee.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Groves will be pushed to the ropes and pounded out, i'm even more convinced now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> With Andy Lee.


oh yeahhh!!! thanks,.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking in. That was excellent from Fielding


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that a piss bag on Haye. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

MrBiggerthan said:


> What is in his man bag? What a queen Gaye


his make-up and mirror for chinawhites later tonight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Inom is 5ft2.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Groves will be pushed to the ropes and pounded out, i'm even more convinced now.


the size of the ring wont help groves lol


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

This must be a hell of a come down for McDonnell


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

fucking hell that ring is small. George up against it tonight. Will need to win convincingly to get the decision.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Is that a piss bag on Haye. :lol:


taking a page out of marquez's book lol


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

hahaha inom is fucking tiny!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves is getting worked and stopped,thats the plan I guess.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

This is almost embarrassing to watch


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Most people just put their arm in a sling. WTF is that Haye has got on? It looks ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


> hahaha inom is fucking tiny!


mini me :lol:


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wonder what the odds on Inom stoppage are :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooth said:


> hahaha inom is fucking tiny!


yeah I thought it was that british fioghter(retired) forgot his name??? damn. you know the one, the lil motherfucker.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd rather watch Prizefighter.
@Bill


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> yeah I thought it was that british fioghter(retired) forgot his name??? damn. you know the one, the lil motherfucker.


Napa?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jesus, this midget looks like a Straweight!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Inom thinks he's in a cage match.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Adverts on a PPV :fire


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you pick yourself up for a fight like this when you won a world title in your last fight?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Former world title challenger" means fuck all. Joseph Laryea is former world title challenger!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> "Former world title challenger" means fuck all. Joseph Laryea is former world title challenger!


Good point HA.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Adverts on a PPV :fire


If they do it in the main event. I'm showing Sky the emails.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ishy said:


> "Former world title challenger" means fuck all. Joseph Laryea is former world title challenger!


They're just trying to make this sound competitive.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PHONK said:


> They're just trying to make this sound competitive.


Of course but so many casuals must fall for it. Sky will never criticise a matchup on their channel which is a shame. Larry Merchant always used to call out shit fights.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Froch looked terrible in that clip of him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This midget ain't all that bad, would like to see him in with Kevin Satchell.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Who is this midget??? Embarrassing


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> yeah I thought it was that british fioghter(retired) forgot his name??? damn. you know the one, the lil motherfucker.


I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about but can't remember his name too


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks like McDonnell is fighting Cassius Haye!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Napa?


yeahhhh..I saw him a few weeks ago, jogging around Walthamstow.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell isn't looking great so far.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I've had bigger shits than this bloke. Christ, I'm going to watch Qi.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Former world title challenger" means fuck all. Joseph Laryea is former world title challenger!


Once Halling is on this shit will stop.

Halling P4P No.1


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

What you talking about Willis?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonnell looking very rusty.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Off for a shit.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I've had bigger shits than this bloke. Christ, I'm going to watch Qi.


some jokers on this forum lmao! :lol::rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell's opponent is actually landing the more eye-catching shots, but there isn't enough of them.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Has any fighter ever gone from headlining a PPV for a world title fight,,, to opening the show on a free to air PPV in 2 fights?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell lost round four for me...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH lads Jamie never has been a top fighter hence even against a black smurf he's not doing great. He's had some really good wins but he's not a great boxer or fighter just very game, fit and has nice dimensions for the weight and willingness to throw and tough.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Inom has landed some decent shots here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> McDonnell lost round four for me...


I've only gave him round 3 so far. If he ups his workrate he can make this really close.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously, is this fella going to climb back into a suitcase and be carried away by a circus master when this is over?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH lads Jamie never has been a top fighter hence even against a black smurf he's not doing great. He's had some really good wins but he's not a great boxer or fighter just very game, fit and has nice dimensions for the weight and willingness to throw and tough.


I agree, the Mexican fella he beat for the "world title" will go on to have a better career i feel.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fucking hell woodhall is tim westwood's twin bro.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, Richie gets around!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Seriously, is this fella going to climb back into a suitcase and be carried away by a circus master when this is over?


Eddie Hearn didnt spend a lot to get him over, he was small enough to fit inside a condom up his trainers arse.

Eddie Hearn - Middle Aged Promoting - Killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I've only gave him round 3 so far. If he ups his workrate he can make this really close.


Ha, i doubt they will give the midget even 1 round. I have the midget winning a few rounds though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> fucking hell woodhall is tim westwood's twin bro.


:rofl


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

FFS Can Mcdonnel throw something other than a jab?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Rooster said:


> FFS Can Mcdonnel throw something other than a jab?


Fuck you....he's trying. Bending at the knees and everything.

Clearly world level.

(bending at the knees to fight a midget)


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

this is like flippin tom and jerry lol


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

FFS this is shite. Stop fuckin around and stop the French dwarf.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> this is like flippin tom and jerry lol


more like tweety and Sylvester.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

This is reminding me of Calderon-Segura :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a farce.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

McDonnell looking a tad disjointed to me. Tagged a few times and doesn't look a world champion


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Just found a picture of Inom at home:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> more like tweety and Sylvester.


lol!

when you see undercard fights like this one,
you have to agree with eddie hearns comments about the main fight is always the main attraction of a PPV lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

A poor performance from McDonnell is understandable.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> lol!
> 
> when you see undercard fights like this one,
> you have to agree with eddie hearns comments about the main fight is always the main attraction of a PPV lol


The Eddie Hearn Circus Freak Show


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ref just got bored


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh come on...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow hearn you really taking us for cunts huh..
groves better have a few plans ready!


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

That was terrible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel for Inom. I was once a 12 year old getting beat up by my 18 year old brother so I know how he feels.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

even adam smith sounded a bit fed up that the fight lasted so long lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I do like that McDonnell hasnt given the belt back!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie Hearn didnt lie. He said it would be an outrageous card.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Wanted it to finish before encryption


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ref had a bet on a stoppage there.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they were just making sure they got the fight finished so they could talk about buying the PPV before the encryption :yep


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Fuck you....he's trying. Bending at the knees and everything.
> 
> Clearly world level.
> 
> (bending at the knees to fight a midget)


It was just frustrating to see Mcdonnell force the guy against the ropes and then just throw jabs and let him escape when he would have landed if he threw in combinations and went to the body.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Great fight; really enjoyed it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bit of a shit stoppage ??! McDonnell looked rubbish as well, fighting a journeyman two weight classes lower. Very average fighter.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like a good fight to miss


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm the same height as Inom :-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I do like that McDonnell hasnt given the belt back!


I thought you don't have to? They get a new belt for the new champion.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

inom is tiny and he couldnt find a place to hide in the ring,
so wheres groves going to hide? :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

- DC - said:


> I'd rather watch Prizefighter.
> @Bill


Its the same level of shitness so far tbf.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

As bad as we thought it would be so far


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

McDonnell carrying around a fake belt bit like Charlie Zelenoff


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone else more excited about the froch groves fight then the pacman fight?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> As bad as we thought it would be so far


Its even worse than i thought it would be, roll on Froch vs Groves. actually there's a couple of potentially good fighst on Boxnation at 8. Might have to turn over to warren's channel.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone else more excited about the froch groves fight then the pacman fight?


Looking forward to both equally i would say, even though both could end up being mismatches. I would be more shocked if Groves beat Froch than Rios beating Pac man though.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its even worse than i thought it would be, roll on Froch vs Groves. actually there's a couple of potentially good fighst on Boxnation at 8. Might have to turn over to warren's channel.


Good job there's West Ham-Chelsea


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone else more excited about the froch groves fight then the pacman fight?


Absolutely!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone else more excited about the froch groves fight then the pacman fight?


:yep


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its even worse than i thought it would be, roll on Froch vs Groves. actually there's a couple of potentially good fighst on Boxnation at 8. Might have to turn over to warren's channel.


or watch Football right now like I do. You cant watch this shit Hearn sells as a PPV Card.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuck, Halling is back. Smug look on his face then like " yeah i'm going to be shit and there's nothing you do about it you cunts"


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This should be a half decent scrap, the Argie will bring it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:frochcry


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> or watch Football right now like I do. You cant watch this shit Hearn sells as a PPV Card.


Yeah, bayern vs Dortmund has been pretty good so far.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Bit of a shit stoppage ??! McDonnell looked rubbish as well, fighting a journeyman two weight classes lower. Very average fighter.


This mexican he beat for the vacant belt was fairly average too.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me Eddie loves an Argie


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

froch-rache need to drop a porn vid.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :frochcry


:kwonwut


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that argie is meh. back to football:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Argie :rofl

Dreadful!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Argie :rofl
> 
> Dreadful!


I sense a KO.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fella can't even throw a punch properly. atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :frochcry


:lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Looking forward to both equally i would say, even though both could end up being mismatches. I would be more shocked if Groves beat Froch than Rios beating Pac man though.


i dont know what to expect in the pacman fight to be honest...

will be interesting if froch does a bute job on groves how the sky pundits will react,
they were quick to say how it will effect butes career lol



DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Absolutely!


davey i remember that since this fight was first announced you've always backed groves


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Smith needs to step back and throw the uppercut up the middle as the agrie rushes in


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :frochcry


Oh yeah

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?19447-Lots-of-UK-hating-on-Carl-Froch-In-Here

:-(


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yafai not fighting tonight as his opponents medical was out of date 
Lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Prime JuanMa blasted this guy in a round. He was some beast back then :sad2


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

talking of medicals...has medina got herpes or something?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Yafai not fighting tonight as his opponents medical was out of date
> Lol


ffs this show is as farcical as a Warren special.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

G Selbz at Ringside.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Yafai not fighting tonight as his opponents medical was out of date
> Lol


Fuck. Was looking forward to seeing him fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess not all Argies are as good as Sexy, lucas and maidana. He keeps finding really shit Argies to get battered by his Brit fighters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

They should do Yafai v The little guy McDonnell beat up on the December 14th card.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit I have to cool down, only 7.30 and getting smashed up. lol


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

So this is an eliminator for the silver title ? Fuck me this new age promoting really wank


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

is that chickenpox ?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Prime JuanMa blasted this guy in a round. He was some beast back then :sad2


What a fuck up by trying to build the Gamboa fight to much and they let a potential classic slip away damn shame.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

How much til Froch vs Groves starts ???


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is still a good fight for smith,the blokes got a strange style but does get shots off.

Mcdonnells fight was a rust shredder and rocky fielding backed up my prediction that he would stop blackledge relatively easy,he was timing him nicely and is developing well.

Shame yafais out though.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Its the same level of shitness so far tbf.


It's not showing many signs of improvement tbh :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

BT sport are fucking mad, they have Boris Becker doing the analysis of Dortmund/Bayern lol


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i dont know what to expect in the pacman fight to be honest...
> 
> will be interesting if froch does a bute job on groves how the sky pundits will react,
> they were quick to say how it will effect butes career lol
> ...


No not exactly ive said he has a chance and stated why but if im wrong and Froch blasts him out good on froch


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

just turned on hows the smith fight going, has he won every round


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

That must have been a cracking joke


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Teak Tough Ghanaians > Eddie's Argies


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> How much til Froch vs Groves starts ???


Hello fellow Maidana fan, Sky seem be saying after 10:30 so in about 3 hours time is their guess.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> No not exactly ive said he has a chance and stated why but if im wrong and Froch blasts him out good on froch


you know what i mean mate


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Hello fellow Maidana fan, Sky seem be saying after 10:30 so in about 3 hours time is their guess.


Thanks, man:good


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Vic said:


> How much til Froch vs Groves starts ???


at least 3hrs i think...

3hrs of total shite mind


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

This is it boys. This is pay per view boxing. Experience it. Drink it in.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?19447-Lots-of-UK-hating-on-Carl-Froch-In-Here
> 
> :-(


In no way at all does that thread apply to me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This Medina guy needs a fucking haircut.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its ridiculous but that's how it is.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> you know what i mean mate


:cheers


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

"I think he just wants this over with Stephen Smith he's getting fed up of it" 

He's not the only one


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Medina knows what he is doing. Soft ref, wind Smith up so he walks on to something.

Medina is the Featherweight Andre Ward.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Should the ring size be the same for every world title fight?, ring is smaller than usual tonight and it has to favor Froch. ( I expected Froch to win before i knew the ring size)


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This cunts back disgusts me....

Dog shit PPV so far


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah this isn't great,is it?

Good for smiths future,not so good for us right now!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

raymann said:


> at least 3hrs i think...
> 
> 3hrs of total shite mind


Thanks ray.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm loving this Rbr. 

Making me feel loads better about not buying the PPV.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

For fuck sake this is fucking shit


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Remember everyone, "outrageous"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

An undercard packed with no competitive fights. Crollas is the only undercard fight even worth a watch.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Barry and Eddie are not enjoying this.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

KO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

It feels like this fight has been on for an hour, not the best fight. Finally over! Thank you!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Halling too busy talking shite and misses the body shot knock down


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

good shot but the count was ridiculously fast


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

boytsov fought yet?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Halling too busy talking shite and misses the body shot knock down


Nothing new then.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Halling even watching the fight? If he ain't he can count himself lucky :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Campbell's opponent will be miles out of his depth.

He lost to andy Harris who Campbell beat on his debut,Harris is tough but basic and won 2 very debatable decisions against a sparring partner of mine.this shows the level of jones.campbells a gold medallist with massive credentials,chuck jones is the lowest rung of the domestic ladder.

I just think Eddie was desperate to keep him on the card,understandably.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Can the referee not count himself? Fucking announcer with a 5 second count


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Separate rbr for the boxnation euro card that starts at 8 ?

3 good fights on that


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought it was an eliminator?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Separate rbr for the boxnation euro card that starts at 8 ?
> 
> 3 good fights on that


Thanks dr mo,I'm going to try to avoid the results.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

PHONK said:


> Halling too busy talking shite and misses the body shot knock down


Shock. Can't stand that cunt.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Shock. Can't stand that cunt.


who bloody can the pricks deluded!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

At least they're being honest about the lack of entertainment so far...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

faz said:


> At least they're being honest about the lack of entertainment so far...


They haven't got a choice, its been that bad.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Please Glenn, tell me more about Takashi Miura.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Paul Smith v Rocky Fielding (British Super Middleweight)
Fernando Saucedo v Stephen Smith
(WBC Super Featherweight Eliminator)
Callum Smith v Tony Dodson
(English Super Middleweight)

This would be a decent card early next year at the Echo Arena.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Medina knows what he is doing. Soft ref, wind Smith up so he walks on to something.
> 
> Medina is the Featherweight Andre Ward.


lol really?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

haye talking about avoiding injuries,
how ironic lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Please Glenn, tell me more about Takashi Miura.


Hahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The more they bum up Campbell the more i'm gonna dislike him :lol:. So far i'm non plussed but i'm being pushed more and more to being a hater.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This undercard is gash.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Knocked out by a body shot:bbb


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank fuck that's over. Medina has one of the worst styles of boxing possible - absolutely nothing productive in his work, just brief and mindless spurts of aggression that involve charging forward with the head down and initiating a clinch when close.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

shenmue said:


> They haven't got a choice, its been that bad.


Definitely, can't polish a turd and all that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Smith wouldn't beat the Jap Miura, seen him a few times and he looks different class. Going to Japan only makes it even harder.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Paul Smith v Rocky Fielding (British Super Middleweight)
Fernando Saucedo v Stephen Smith
(WBC Super Featherweight Eliminator)
Callum Smith v Tony Dodson
(English Super Middleweight)
Stalker, Joshua, Dickens, Davis Jnr.


This would be a decent card early next year at the Echo Arena.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Best not be blinking during the Campbell fight


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Please Glenn, tell me more about Takashi Miura.


I haven't been watching; what's this in reference to? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Smith wouldn't beat the Jap Miura, seen him a few times and he looks different class. Going to Japan only makes it even harder.


Japanese fighters always get massivley over rated on this forum.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.soccer4you.info/derbyenglish.html

Decent Romanian (seriously) stream for anyone who doesn't want to put up with Halling's bollocks.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> I haven't been watching; what's this in reference to? :lol:


He is the WBC champ who Smith wants to fight. They wanted Glenn to talk about him but lets be honest Glenn has never watched the Jap even once.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Japanese fighters always get massivley over rated on this forum.


I agree but Miura is good, would do a job on smith.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Carl and Amir friends now?. Good to hear..


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"he'll soon be moving up to 6 rounds" "3rd fight"

AK has no idea


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He is the WBC champ who Smith wants to fight. They wanted Glenn to talk about him but lets be honest Glenn has never watched the Jap even once.


The closest Glenn McCrory has got to watching a Japanese fighter is when he witnessed a dust up outside his local Wagamama


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Japanese fighters always get massivley over rated on this forum.


By who? :huh


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> "he'll soon be moving up to 6 rounds" "3rd fight"
> 
> AK has no idea


Nothing new. Halling spouting his usual "already beaten durable opponents" garbage. I've learned nothing about Campbell yet as a pro as his opponents have been no threat.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

for chuck's sake, shambles fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> By who? :huh


By nobody.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> for chuck's sake, shambles fight


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

dkos said:


> By who? :huh


By you and other japanese boxing fans. These fighters never do anything outside of Japan.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Chuck going to get hit with left hand and will be out of there within a round..


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

undercard is complete shite.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Nothing new. Halling spouting his usual "already beaten durable opponents" garbage. I've learned nothing about Campbell yet as a pro as his opponents have been no threat.


Until tonight he has been matched well for me


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like Andy Lee.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

How much $$$ will chuck jones get for this?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

"He knows it, they both know it." Yes, Nick - we all know how underwhelming this has been so far.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

im so bored


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing letting us know that Chuck and Luke know they're leagues apart. Hailing-isms :happy.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it mandatory to have someone under 5'2' in the ring for every fight?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> How much $$$ will chuck jones get for this?


bag of peanut probably.

Hearn should get his bollocks punches for this, if it were Warren he would be getting lambasted for putting this card on


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

This guy looks a but chubby. I wonder if Luke is a chubby chaser.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Could be Good night Vienna in Round 2.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is pony i'm nodding off. The cold weather's knocked the bollocks out of me.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Outrageously shit card so far.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and the nerve of having adverts on ppv..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> By you and other japanese boxing fans. These fighters never do anything outside of Japan.


:lol: Are you taking the piss in suggesting that I overrate Japanese boxers? Really?

There's a difference to following a boxing country to then having some skewed opinion on what their level of ability is.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Should these fights really be on Live TV cards?, prospects like Joshua and Campbell should be on early under cards and they can show the highlights instead. Start showing their fights live when the opposition gets more respectable. maybe that's just me.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> This guy looks a but chubby. I wonder if Luke is a chubby chaser.


Living in Hull I would imagine that he has little alternative


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

For those of you watching on a dodge stream Sky have mucked up. Its on channel 930 for free at the moment


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> By you and other japanese boxing fans. These fighters never do anything outside of Japan.


Umm.

Very harsh,japan have some world class pros with some exceptional talent coming through.i can't say I watch a lot of lower weight boxing but I do watch enough to know that they have legit world class boxers.
They stay at home probaly like the Americans or Germans do because there is money there for them.miura is not a name in America,even if he went there and impressed he wouldn't attract showtime or HBO.so that's a pointless argument against them,you will find good Mexicans,phillipinos,Thai and Argentinians travel there and come back empty handed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Campbell and Groves are really tight. Think Campbell was a groomsman as Groves wedding.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

redandwhiterob said:


> For those of you watching on a dodge stream Sky have mucked up. Its on channel 930 for free at the moment


fell that for that once. Never again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> How much $$$ will chuck jones get for this?


Pronbs over £10 as it was last minute.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell hasn't looked great. Missed a lot.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Campbell clearly isnt a big Puncher.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you guys enjoy watching guys like Joshua and Campbell beating up lower opposition instead of having better fights on the cards?.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Campbell is a boxer and not a puncher as we can see. I do worry when someone gets inside and works in the pocket with him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I cant stand this commentary..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Do you guys enjoy watching guys like Joshua and Campbell beating up lower opposition instead of having better fights on the cards?.


Nope.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a waste of time, Hearn should have moved him onto the Dec 14th card with an opponent capable of showing himself something new.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Umm.
> 
> Very harsh,japan have some world class pros with some exceptional talent coming through.i can't say I watch a lot of lower weight boxing but I do watch enough to know that they have legit world class boxers.
> They stay at home probaly like the Americans or Germans do because there is money there for them.miura is not a name in America,even if he went there and impressed he wouldn't attract showtime or HBO.so that's a pointless argument against them,you will find good Mexicans,phillipinos,Thai and Argentinians travel there and come back empty handed.


 @dkos perhaps not yourself but I always here japanese boxers hyped up then I take the time to watch and they beat average opponents. Then whenever they go to the US they get beat.

Miura is actually decent, but to suggest Smith has no chance is rodiclious.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell has been caught plenty and is a tad slappy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Do you guys enjoy watching guys like Joshua and Campbell beating up lower opposition instead of having better fights on the cards?.


No, but there learning in the gym at the moment. Need to be stepped up next year.

Campbell v Hughes for the central area and Joshua v Dallas for the southern area by February.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

faz said:


> This is a waste of time, Hearn should have moved him onto the Dec 14th card with an opponent capable of showing himself something new.


He is on that card I would imagine.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Campbell did beat him Nick you fuckwit


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> @*dkos* perhaps not yourself but I always here japanese boxers hyped up then I take the time to watch and they beat average opponents. Then whenever they go to the US they get beat.
> 
> Miura is actually decent, but to suggest Smith has no chance is rodiclious.


By who? I almost never read ANYTHING about japanese Boxers... Let alone many guys who overrate them.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fucking shit, Halling is a twat as well. "He lasted 4 rounds with Campbell, what a proud moment, its not been a mismatch although he has lost every round easily".


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Campbell clearly isnt a big Puncher.


He has shown that he does in his previous fights. I think he should be at Super Feather though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Berliner said:


> By who? I almost never read ANYTHING about japanese Boxers... Let alone many guys who overrate them.


By the very few posters that follow asian boxing.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Shittest card in memory so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Luke Campebll v Scott Cardle for the Central Area?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I just will Khan to complete his sentences without messing up :lol:. Ends in disaster each time..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake Amir he only asked you when you fought for your first title :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

David Haye is a pretty good pundit. McCrory & Khan are shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> He has shown that he does in his previous fights. I think he should be at Super Feather though.


No. In his last fight he fought an overmatched guy who took plenty of big shots. He even looked like he could fight two weights below Campbell. Today this guy (who also Looks much smaller) took many flush shots and wasnt hurt. Campbell clearly isnt a big Puncher. At least not at world Level.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

That was embarrassing from Khan talking ages to try and show off when it was clear they were talking about pro progression in terms of number of fights.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Fuck sake Amir he only asked you when you fought for your first title :lol:


flippin gave his whole life story,
but he left the skype romp bit out :rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Luke Campebll v Scott Cardle for the Central Area?


Not very exciting but why not, fuck it the sooner Scott Cardle loses and fucks off the better.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> flippin gave his whole life story,
> but he left the skype romp bit out :rofl


:rofl


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd rather have three Amir Khans in the studio than one David Haye.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Haye owned McCrory there.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

discussing about groves going in solo.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

That arenas very busy for this undercard, I'd have been tempted to watch some of this in a bar if I was there


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> He is on that card I would imagine.


I hope so, haven't heard anything about that yet though, possible I missed it though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Worst Punditry team in Sky's history.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Khan could talk about himself all day if given the opportunity.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally what should be a half decent fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This will be a good fight IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

How many times will Halling say #realtradefight

??


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

dirty old town, fantastic song


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Khan could talk about himself all day if given the opportunity.


just walked in the groves discussion , what did amir say? haye disagreed on it..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Worst Punditry team in Sky's history.


I'm having trouble understanding Haye's points on the Groves stuff.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Where the fuck is Richie Woodhall?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Love how Gallagher does t shirt changes in between fights.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Where the fuck is Richie Woodhall?


Probably covering this fight for some other channel, BBC 5 Live and then with Sky for main event then back to BBC 5 Live for the aftermath :lol:. He's a man about his money..


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm having trouble understanding Haye's points on the Groves stuff.


What don't you understand. I thought he was spot on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Love how Gallagher does t shirt changes in between fights.


He is the new Whitney Houston.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Darren Barker carrying the belt for Crolla!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Crolla is so fit


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking McDonnell. atsch


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

so is noel gallagher going to be singing for frochs ring walk?

heard it earlier today somewhere


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Worse announcer ever,so annoying


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> so is noel gallagher going to be singing for frochs ring walk?
> 
> heard it earlier today somewhere


Where did you hear that? I love me a bit of Noel (no ****)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Worse announcer ever,so annoying


You didn't enjoy how he said LIGHTweigh?.:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Where did you hear that? I love me a bit of Noel (no ****)


Noel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

There's a nice solid look about crolla!

Jim Watt bingo card


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Crolla. Foster having trouble with Crolla's jab, nice body work.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Froch looking tired, had huge bags under his eyes at the 2nd weigh in


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crolla is a very good boxer


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> Froch looking tired, had huge bags under his eyes at the 2nd weigh in


Yeah I just thought that and he looked tired then too.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

2 Manchester names with decent support, fight in Manchester and no atmosphere whatsoever!?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Is Froch flued up, or is this just how he looks when he is tired?

Something is up. Look at his face.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Is Froch flued up, or is this just how he looks when he is tired?
> 
> Something is up. Look at his face.


He looks tired


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What did haye saY about groves


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I think Crolla could get to world level as a Super Featherweight.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> He looks tired


Really tired.....


----------



## Perry Como's Cardigan (Nov 23, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> cunt....i put so much effort in!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Is Froch flued up, or is this just how he looks when he is tired?
> 
> Something is up. Look at his face.


At the start of the show when they showed an interview he sounded like he had a cold.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> What did haye saY about groves


McCrory was saying he didnt like that Groves always showed up to press conferences and showed up tonight on his own. Haye said thats how he likes it and you don't have your mates in the ring with you.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> At the start of the show when they showed an interview he sounded like he had a cold.


Common Cold TKO1 Froch


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeh Froch didn't look 100% to me. I think he is over confident though thinks it will be easy work.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Common Cold TKO1 Froch


:lol: He's got his excuse sorted if things don't go his way. Still won't top the ash cloud.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Cold/Flu won't concern Froch. the man is a warrior.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Where did you hear that? I love me a bit of Noel (no ****)


heres mate about 1:26,
noel met froch recently when he got some sports award,
and noel approaced the cobra about singing for his ring walk


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Agreed about the tired look on Froch, bringing up that he had a good nights sleep makes it kinda obvious too :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> The Cold/Flu won't concern Froch. the man is a warrior.


Froch is such a warrior it took a volcano to hand him his first loss.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

shenmue said:


> The Cold/Flu won't concern Froch. the man is a warrior.


Ash cloud did.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Ash cloud did.


It certainly didn't help his preparation but that was a poor excuse.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good from Crolla, working the body well in that round. Foster starting to wilt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Froch is such a warrior it took a volcano to hand him his first loss.


:lol:

Only God and the Son of God can beat him


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> heres mate about 1:26,
> noel met froch recently when he got some sports award,
> and noel approaced the cobra about singing for his ring walk


Thanks for posting.... Doesn't say anything about Noel singing the ring walk..

Looks like he's just gonna enter to an Oasis track


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Thanks for posting.... Doesn't say anything about Noel singing the ring walk..
> 
> Looks like he's just gonna enter to an Oasis track


I hope it's rock N Roll Star :deal


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Thanks for posting.... Doesn't say anything about Noel singing the ring walk..
> 
> Looks like he's just gonna enter to an Oasis track


i might have misheard, but yea looks all good mate!


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Bloody power has been on and off all day. I've missed half the undercard but hoping the power stays on now.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I said for Eddie to keep Kugan away. I fucking told him.

Listen to - DC - he knows whats up.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Is that Kid Galahad at ringside? Mick losing another fighter?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Foster done 6 rounds then decided i can quit now


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Body shot said:


> Bloody power has been on and off all day. I've missed half the undercard but hoping the power stays on now.


Those of us who've watched the undercard thus far kinda wish our power had been off.

It's been fucking awful. You've missed nothing of note.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Is that Kid Galahad at ringside? Mick losing another fighter?


He was at the last prizefighter too


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Crolla is just domestic standard i think Coyle could beat him


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I've got butterflies. Sooo hope George wins.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Body shot said:


> Bloody power has been on and off all day. I've missed half the undercard but hoping the power stays on now.


You haven't missed much shit card except last fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Irish Andy Lee should KO this chump in a round or two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Would like to see Luke Campbell v Foster Jnr


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Man I've got butterflies. Sooo hope George wins.


Pourquoi?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is literally the most pointless group of fights ever.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> Pourquoi?


My favorite fighter next to Khan.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got a fucking hard on, David Haye's got a hard on, Eddie Hearn's got a hard on, Adam Smith's got a hard on.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This is literally the most pointless group of fights ever.


Are you not entertained?

Are you surprised?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Talking up Burns / Corolla

Nope, nope, nope fuck off


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> My favorite fighter next to Khan.


I take it you never listen to interviews then?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is draining me. I just wanna see main event and go sleep..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> I take it you never listen to interviews then?


I sure do.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crolla impressive enough there, doesn't have much power though. I think he can beat Burns but Burns will be beaten by someone else before he gets the shot.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I hope it's rock N Roll Star :deal


Fucking in the Bushes or Live Forever


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Khan looks uncomfortable sitting right next to Haye's piss bag.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That tweet on the screen :rofl

"Crolla's technique is different class"


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Want the main event to come soon. Feeling tired


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Mandanda That comment about wishing Khan completes his sentences. I feel the same way. :lol:


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I sure do.


I assume English isn't your first language then?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Khan looks uncomfortable sitting right next to Haye's piss bag.


:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> I assume English isn't your first language then?


Sure is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Fucking in the Bushes or Live Forever


:lol: Fuckin in the Bushes would be hilarious but Frochy is too serious here. Step Out is better than both


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaooo david despite your injury but you are mobile..hahahah


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sure is.


Jesus.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone know what time the Rios/Pacquiao fight is?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Anyone know what time the Rios/Pacquiao fight is?


About 4AM.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Froch over confident for me.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> About 4AM.


fuck that. I'll watch tmo.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> Jesus.


God.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> @Mandanda That comment about wishing Khan completes his sentences. I feel the same way. :lol:


:lol::good. It's like ''nearly there Amir, Nearly.. Ahh FFS!''..


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheres Bill, i owe him a apology, hearn is a cunt.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Fuckin in the Bushes would be hilarious but Frochy is too serious here. Step Out is better than both


Step Out is an obscure B-Side... Stevie Wonder sued them over it...

It has the lyric _"you might, think I'm gonna cry but I'll be alright, step out tonight"_ - sly little dig over the Ringside stuff perhaps?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd pay to watch Crolla vs Mitchell


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Step Out is an obscure B-Side... Stevie Wonder sued them over it...
> 
> It has the lyric _"you might, think I'm gonna cry but I'll be alright, step out tonight"_ - sly little dig over the Ringside stuff perhaps .


Is it that obscure in the UK though?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

shenmue said:


> About 4AM.


Fucks sake! I thought it would be a little earlier seeing as it's in China, but It isn't any different to the USA fight times.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch over confident for me.


I think he has a right to be, obviously he still needs to go out there and perform well.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy Lee about to bore us even further and then Quigg taking 4 rounds off because he can't risk taking right hands and fighting at a fast pace. Flipsake this is saddening. 

*Just remember Haye vs Valuev & Haye vs Ruiz cards*


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> God.


Can I help?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::good. It's like ''nearly there Amir, Nearly.. Ahh FFS!''..


:lol::yep


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Lee looks bit like a tramp


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> Can I help?


wait in line..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Best fighter on the card right here(Lee, obviously).:deal


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Groves looked very on edge. Could be a good thing.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

christ i hope buffer or JLJ is doing the main event.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

This is boring as shit so far.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Lee looks bit like a tramp


Got the fights on then? :good


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fielding stopped this guy in a round, can't see this lasting long.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Lee just got his clocked cleaned by two wild punches


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Is yafai not fighting anymore or has it already been on?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bleeding hell Lee nearly got his head taken off..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> christ i hope buffer or JLJ is doing the main event.


Buffer is in China, Pimping it up.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Got the fights on then? :good


haha yeah just watching at my mate Gary's tonight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


>


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita85 said:


> Is yafai not fighting anymore or has it already been on?


Someone posted something about Yafai not renewing his medical in time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I think he has a right to be, obviously he still needs to go out there and perform well.


Nobody has that right.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

A totally uninspiring night of boxing thus far.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Fucks sake! I thought it would be a little earlier seeing as it's in China, but It isn't any different to the USA fight times.


They're fighting in the morning or around midday Macau time, for the sake of the American PPV market. Or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Someone posted something about Yafai not renewing his medical in time.


Was his opponent wasn't it?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

This is a fucking abomination of a competitive undercard.

Even Warren would be ashamed of serving this type of shite up.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lee is woeful...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Is it that obscure in the UK though?


Yeah, it's a B-Side from morning glory I think... You'd have to be a proper Oasis fan to know it

Is it big in the states or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Bill said:


> A totally uninspiring night of boxing thus far.


Its been shit!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Was his opponent wasn't it?


Dunno, makes more sense though.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Lee looks just as average as usual


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee cant avoid these hooks.:lol:
If Hafner would have a bit more power he would have knocked Lee out.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Was his opponent wasn't it?


Yes it was.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Lee is woeful...


Wouldn't say woeful, just very average. His defense is non existent.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Yeah, it's a B-Side from morning glory I think... You'd have to be a proper Oasis fan to know it
> 
> Is it big in the states or something?


No it's not at all I'm probably the only one on the boxing forums to know the song, proper rock though, I must be overrating their populairty in the UK


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Someone posted something about Yafai not renewing his medical in time.


Cheers mate, n my treble looked real promising


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

9.20..so an hour wait?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Macklin will be demanding this fight. He will look to do what he did to Elcock and Alcine and go into seek and destroy mode. Never rated Lee and never will sadly..


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This card is fucking disgraceful


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Irish stoppage.

Lee >>> anyone @ 160 or 168


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This undercard is truly shameful. Macklin is going to waste Lee.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I think Macklin will be demanding this fight. He will look to do what he did to Elcock and Alcine and go into seek and destroy mode. Never rated Lee and never will sadly..


Lee is easy work for Macklin.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Hearn should feel real shame for this.

Shocking stuff, absolutely shocking.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Utterly pointless.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lee will be in some fun fights with the brits no doubt. Not sure if he wins though but you never know. BANG, ha Watt cracks me up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm really glad i didn't go to this.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> This card is fucking disgraceful


its such a sh*t undercard,
if froch demolishes groves within a couple of rounds,
will this event be a total fail? lol


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> This card is fucking disgraceful


It has been absolutely shit- shitter than it looked on paper in reality. The main event better make up for it!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> *Irish stoppage*.
> 
> Lee >>> anyone @ 160 or 168


:rofl


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Macklin walks through Lee, worrying signs to be hit with multiple clean shots from a fighter of that caliber


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

As I've said many times.... Hearn promised us an outrageous undercard and he has 100% delivered.

It's an outrageously fucking bad undercard


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Problem with Lee is he's had a really aimless career. He's been taking pointless 8 and 10 rounders for ages. For all the hype he had there was no structure to his matchmaking.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

what was the point of fight


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

At this rate the main event might have finished before MOTD starts.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

This undercard has me on the verge of tears.

F***ing abysmal.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch KO1.

Worst PPV in a while.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank fuck I did not buy this fight, not one competitive undercard fight. Absolutely disgraceful from Hearn. The atmosphere is also non existent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> This undercard has me on the verge of tears.
> 
> F***ing abysmal.


:frochcry


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's praying for an amazing main event now. If it's a blow out...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Problem with Lee is he's had a really aimless career. He's been taking pointless 8 and 10 rounders for ages. For all the hype he had there was no structure to his matchmaking.


he peaked years ago and has been festering ever since

Has cardle fought yet? There's no other floaters...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

how many posts do we need that it's a shit undercard

it's shit, we get it, let's move on


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Thank fuck I did not buy this fight, not one competitive undercard fight. Absolutely disgraceful from Hearn. The atmosphere is also non existent.


:eddie


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Did my Limey's buy this bout?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> he peaked years ago and has been festering ever since
> 
> Has cardle fought yet? There's no other floaters...


Chavez, Vera and McEwan are the only names fighters he's been in with.

Cardle was on before Fielding.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> haha yeah just watching at my mate Gary's tonight


Good lad Gary is.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> how many posts do we need that it's a shit undercard
> 
> it's shit, we get it, let's move on


The undercard is hammer shit!! Just in-case you was unaware


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> how many posts do we need that it's a shit undercard
> 
> it's shit, we get it, let's move on


How many utterly useless threads do you need to make?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Problem with Lee is he's had a really aimless career. He's been taking pointless 8 and 10 rounders for ages. For all the hype he had there was no structure to his matchmaking.


I don't think Manny knew what to do with him. He was matched well until his loss to Vera and then, as you say, he just drifted around. The Chavez Jr fight showed he has some ability but he's not the puncher he believed he was. But he's done nothing to build on that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

No point asking Booth on his opinion for the fight., he is friends with groves and he is his manager( fuck knows why he isn't his trainer still). Biased views.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Who's GG's 2nd tonight?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Debating whether to drop a few bombs. Might see if can make a record. #newageentertainment


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many utterly useless threads do you need to make?


oh sorry mate, i'll make a few moaning about ppv and shit undercards, will that cheer you up?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Did my Limey's buy this bout?


:sheeeit


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Adam still loves Georgie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Eddie's praying for an amazing main event now. If it's a blow out...


If Groves wins a blow out it would count as amazing.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Good lad Gary is.


i'm watching at Garys as well. Even though he's an EDL supporting cunt who probably thinks I tote Muslamic Rayguns.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> oh sorry mate, i'll make a few moaning about ppv and shit undercards, will that cheer you up?


No, but you'll make a friend in Bill.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

This is an awesome card so far. Fight after fight is competitive, high level and entertaining. 

Too early to call this card the GOAT?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The whole Adam Booth in Groves' corner thing is getting rather cringeworthy now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i'm watching at Garys as well. Even though he's an EDL supporting cunt who probably thinks I tote Muslamic Rayguns.


:rofl


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> If Groves wins a blow out it would count as amazing.


That isn't going to happen though


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

khan should just sit there and stfu


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> If Groves wins a blow out it would count as amazing.


Fair point! But some casuals would complain about seeing only a few rounds for their £15.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

What is Amir Khan doing as a commentator he can barely string a sentence together, without stuttering over himself in an incoherent manner. :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oasis were one of the shittest bands the UK ever suffered. Piss-poor songwriter and a cunt of a singer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cigarettes and Alchohollllllllllllllllllllllllllll arty arty


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Do Sky ever let fans know that Quigg is the just the regular champion and not the full/real WBA Champion?.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl @ music Quigg listens to in dressing room no wonder it took him 4 rounds to wake up against Salinas..


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Relentless said:


> khan should just sit outside and stfu


FIXED


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Whos the baldy fella walking Quiggs opponent in???


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gallagher needs to change his Crolla top


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oasis were one of the shittest bands the UK ever suffered. Piss-poor songwriter and a cunt of a singer.


Shut the fuck of DF. You are such a mong!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Argentinian?. He's reppin' another flag :lol:. Dave the Darts even knows Eddie likes a Argie..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Do Sky ever let fans know that Quigg is the just the regular champion and not the full/real WBA Champion?.


nope


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

when did Rigo get stripped?

Edit: NVM just read the above post


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Shut the fuck of DF. You are such a mong!


They were, they are, they always will be. Only fuckwits like that inane shite.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin shit!!!!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Quigg gives away the first few rounds again for no reason.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol:

they stole my 'rock n roll star' Frroch entrance :-( @Macho_Grande


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This has made me regret going out.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gallaghers successfully changed his t shirt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> They were, they are, they always will be. Only fuckwits like that inane shite.


Saying stuff like this is why people think your a jelous negative prick.

You don't rate Oasis. Fair enough. You dont like the writing from certain boxing writers. Thats fine. But thay doesn't mean they are shit.

Oasis have sold a shit ton more records than your band, and a shit ton more tickets....if they are shit what does that make your band?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is Manchesterrrrrrrrrrr

MC is a cunt.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

This Quigg fella resembles Lomachenko


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''This is ManCHESTER!!''. Ok...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rooq said:


> nope


Trying to fool the fans i see. It will work on the casuals as well who don't have a clue who Rigo is Ha.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> they stole my 'rock n roll star' Frroch entrance :-( @Macho_Grande


Ha.. I'm sticking with Fucking in the Bushes.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

You two take it elsewhere


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is prince naz there?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake McDonnell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Ha.. I'm sticking with Fucking in the Bushes.


Stand By Me


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Isn't the mainevent due to start at 11pm??

What happens if Quigg blasts this Argentianin cab driver away in 2 rounds?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is prince naz there?


Yes, can't miss him as he looks about 15 stone.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Saying stuff like this is why people think your a jelous negative prick.
> 
> You don't rate Oasis. Fair enough. You dont like the writing from certain boxing writers. Thats fine. But thay doesn't mean they are shit.
> 
> Oasis have sold a shit ton more records than your band, and a shit ton more tickets....if they are shit what does that make your band?


What the fuck has that got to do with anything? One Direction have sold more records than Oasis, does that mean they're better? Retarded argument.

My relative shitness has no bearing on how shit Oasis are.

Could not give a fuck if you think that makes me jealous. I hated Oasis before I was even playing guitar, you dopey twat.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Champion of the woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorld. - McDonnell


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> is prince naz there?


Yup he's making up the entire 2nd row.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahah true.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg will blast this guy out, who's not at this level, and the Sky pundits will collectively jizz all over his performance.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This is Manchesterrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> MC is a cunt.





Mandanda said:


> ''This is ManCHESTER!!''. Ok...


:rofl

This RBR thread KO1 the shower of shite that has been this undercard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl When Quigg hit Silva with left hook Hailing goes ''ohhhh'' Frank Spencer style..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Silva is very very bad.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

eddie hearn needs to get a new mc,
i swear that guy is sh*t lol


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

You can tell it's a fucking shite night of boxing thus far is a argument breaks out about the merits of Oasis on the RBR thread


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing ''Silva is throwing some punches''. :lol: I can't take this guy serious..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate that fucking emphasis voice Hailing puts on when he quotes a boxer, just another reason why I can't stand the prick


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Young Silva" He's 30!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought that was the most competitve round of the night so far


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i'm watching at Garys as well. Even though he's an EDL supporting cunt who probably thinks I tote Muslamic Rayguns.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PHONK said:


> You can tell it's a fucking shite night of boxing thus far is a argument breaks out about the merits of Oasis on the RBR thread


I think it says a lot when whether Noel Gallagher sings Froch is the most unpredictable part of the night's entertainment.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No, but you'll make a friend in Bill.


There ain't enough money in the world that could make me friendly towards that fucking spacker.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Silvas like one of those guys you fight in your 2nd fight on Fight night Champion.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

This is going to be easy for Quigg


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hailing is making stuff up as he goes on. I think there should be a option to vote Khan onto commentary table. It be like the Spanish commentary table in WWE.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Silva is very very bad.


He sure ain't no Sergio,Lucas or Maidana is he?. Hearn keeps finding these crappy Argies.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

PHONK said:


> You can tell it's a fucking shite night of boxing thus far is a argument breaks out about the merits of Oasis on the RBR thread


lmao tru say :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and are we meant to jump in joy?>


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

That is it, 2 rounds to do the job. Out before he hit the deck


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonderful finishing shot.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is fucking pathetic!


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Eddie must have his head in his hands.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> This is going to be easy for Quigg


As you were saying!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl utter dog shite


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing win!

Quigg's superb!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Well there you go another bollocks fight


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Silvas like one of those guys you fight in your 2nd fight on Fight night Champion.


So true, just throw a few powerful hooks and its lights out.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

So we've got to listen to Amir for the next hour or so?

Brilliant!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> He sure ain't no Sergio,Lucas or Maidana is he?. Hearn keeps finding these crappy Argies.


Hearn walks out his hotel "Who needs to make 80 quid" ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

I have pretty much just wasted 4 hours of my life!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> There ain't enough money in the world that could make me friendly towards that fucking spacker.


:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so sky are going to pretend this guy was a credible opponent

hes ranked 84th!

im fully backing frampton from now on. quigg is so basic


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm just here laughing at this whole sham :lol:.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just stuck a tenner on a Groves/Rios double, it's the only thing that can save this from being a horror night!:deal


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> This is fucking pathetic!


Your being far too generous


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Eddie must have his head in his hands.


Gonna be hard with his hands in fans' pockets...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

:eddie


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Isn't the mainevent due to start at 11pm??
> 
> What happens if Quigg blasts this Argentianin cab driver away in 2 rounds?


Anyone???

(Is quoting yourself a bannable offence?... Hope not)


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I have pretty much just wasted 4 hours of my life!


just got in.

happy i had plans and didnt bother cancelling them for this "ppv"

surprised fielding ko'd blackridge in 1 round though


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good finish but opponent was gash, was at short notice so can't complain too much. Hopefully he gets a good fight early next year.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

what has been the point of this full undercard, allthough Eddie is right i only bought the fight for the Froch Groves fight which i think could end early i truly feel like i have been ripped off(not as bad as Haye - Harrison) though


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Quigg is now a proper World Champion according to watt. This seems like the thing to do now just have your Brit fighters win the WBA regular title and label him as a champ so he dosen't have to fight the real champ. New age promoting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Has there been a single fight on the card where a the home fighter lost a round?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank fuck i didn't pay for this shit, i hope everybody on twitter is giving Hearn stick for this crap.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i'm watching at Garys as well. Even though he's an EDL supporting cunt who probably thinks I tote Muslamic Rayguns.


Cheeky cunt, i hate the EDL :bart


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm watching I'm a Celebrity instead, have they mentioned Rigondeaux at all when describing Quigg as "the world champion"?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Went to watch Hunger Games last night.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Amere Can't has to be the worst commentator ever.atsch


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

There's a lot of hate for Monsieur Nick Halling in this thread. A lot of jealous ******* around here imo.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I'm just here laughing at this whole sham :lol:.


I had tickets for this fight that I sold about 5 weeks ago when it became apparently that the undercard was going to be a nonsense, I sitting watching my perfect stream thinking that this may just be the best decision I have ever made :lol:


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't panic everyone.

We may get to see Cardle now.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz atsch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan has no concept of banter :lol:.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

could you have a studio with bigger cunts

khan haye and mccory :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How thick does young Scott Quinn sound? :rofl


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the worst show I can remember watching.

Heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan to start charging rent :rofl

:amir


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> I had tickets for this fight that I sold about 5 weeks ago when it became apparently that the undercard was going to be a nonsense, I sitting watching my perfect stream thinking that this may just be the best decision I have ever made :lol:


You've had a touch brother!.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Very good performance from Quigg


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

so is the cobra on next?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

bald guy on right looks like mad matt hatton


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't believe I've paid 15 quid for this. Should have put on the fucking laptop.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The guy Quigg beat at short notice in first fight with Matchroom was a better opponent then Silva IMO.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I would hope Kiko would smash quigg but Kiko is beatable.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

No one at Sky is mentioning the opponent was hopelessly outmatched and this fight shouldn't have even been sanctioned. 

"Manchester's only ever had 5 world champions" Hope he's not counting Quigg amongst them.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg sounds like he's got constipation.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> No one at Sky is mentioning the opponent was hopelessly outmatched and this fight shouldn't have even been sanctioned.
> 
> "Manchester's only ever had 5 world champions" Hope he's not counting Quigg amongst them.


HAHA, he is counting Quigg. I know its laughable but its true. "he is world champion".


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

there Is something about Gallagher i just dont like i think he is up there with Angel Garcia i just cant take to him at all


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing with LSC though....


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> I'm watching I'm a Celebrity instead


Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

How can Eddie go in front of a camera tonight with a straight face, the man has no shame


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

joe gallagher is the uli wagner of england


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Were watching Calzaghe, Naseem Hamed, now S Quigg 

:suicide



WAR FROCH! :happy :ibutt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hammer arty arty :happy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan and his gym. Bless..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck off Gallagher, Frampton would smash Quigg around the ring . And he can shove that World Championship belt up his arse.
Honestly I'd like to see him KO'd to end this world champion nonsense.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

SHUT THE FUCK UP, EDDIE, YOU FUCKING SALESMAN. Quigg is not a champion so don't pull that bullshit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Frampton had his chance."

:lol:

Fucking thick cunts, they're the ones who keep rejecting offers.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm about the loop here. How did Quigg get the belt? I saw an interview with him the other day saying he didn't feel like a world champion.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Joe Gallagher chats so much shite.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This really has been awful, shit fights shit pundits. Rather Ricky was here. At least he can speak well.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

an article on Ring Online didn't mention Froch's WBA title at all, hopefully they do the same with Quigg. Nothing against him but he isn;t a world champ


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Has there been a single fight on the card where a the home fighter lost a round?


Sky claimed Foster jar won rd 3


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

If Hearn "huge" offer is as "outrageous" as this undercard, Frampton's purse for the fight with be an iFilm London @EddieHearn t shirt and a yorkie bar.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If Quiggs so good why dont they fight the real world champion Rigondeaux, or Nonito Donaire?

Funny the never mention them, because they would destroy him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

His belt is made of fish n' chip paper.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Hope Quigg gets the Kiko fight though. Frampton should be really pissed off with Barry.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> If Quiggs so good why dont they fight the real world champion Rigondeaux, or Nonito Donaire?
> 
> Funny the never mention them, because they would destroy him.


Rigo would beat him with one arm behind his back.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> "Frampton had his chance."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fucking thick cunts, they're the ones who keep rejecting offers.


Both sides keep rejecting.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> If Quiggs so good why dont they fight the real world champion Rigondeaux, or Nonito Donaire?
> 
> Funny the never mention them, because they would destroy him.


:hey

They all know he is a second tier belt holder. This is marketing my friend its to be expected.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flatulent_Bob said:


> Hope Quigg gets the Kiko fight though. Frampton should be really pissed off with Barry.


Why?

Because he cant defend a phoney WBA belt against bums?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This card & thread is so depressing :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Cheeky cunt, i hate the EDL :bart


ok...consider that part of the statement retracted. what about the rayguns?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Must have been a ban on using the word "regular" when mentioning Quigg. Also a ban on the word Rigondeaux it seems. I understand why this is the case but i find it a bit wrong, and disrespectful to the viewers.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Scott whooped ass there


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

:rofl

At the thread.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Why is Froch shadow boxing in his boxers?

He's like me on a Sunday morning.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

No atmosphere, no competitive fights and worst of all for sky theyve now got to find filler for 45mins. Utter shit.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Some journo just tweeted that they've been told ringwalks at 10.45pm.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Sparky said:


> there Is something about Gallagher i just dont like i think he is up there with Angel Garcia i just cant take to him at all





Mandanda said:


> Khan and his gym. Bless..





Mugsy said:


> Fuck off Gallagher, Frampton would smash Quigg around the ring . And he can shove that World Championship belt up his arse.
> Honestly I'd like to see him KO'd to end this world champion nonsense.





dftaylor said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP, EDDIE, YOU FUCKING SALESMAN. Quigg is not a champion so don't pull that bullshit.


:rofl everyone's getting it tonight, no one's safe.

BTW does Rob McCraken have the mose unenthusiastic, fed up, miserable sounding voice/accent ever? I know brummies don't sound the most lively but fuck me.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Just to clarify, If people think I'm sitting here happy for being right, you are very much mistaken, I take no pleasure from being bored shitless.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I have nothing to back up my claims but i think Frampton earns more for a fight than Quigg does for his world title fights so i wonder how big a huge offer would be


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Why?
> 
> Because he cant defend a phoney WBA belt against bums?


Nope, because one of them will have been well managed and the other wont have.
Having been undone by the greed of his manager.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> :rofl everyone's getting it tonight, no one's safe.
> 
> BTW does Rob McCraken have the mose unenthusiastic, fed up, miserable sounding voice/accent ever? I know brummies don't sound the most lively but fuck me.


If you didn't hear Rob before tonight you'd think like us he sat through this undercard :lol:.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Why have Sky got this wanker doing the voice over???


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I have nothing to back up my claims but i think Frampton earns more for a fight than Quigg does for his world title fights so i wonder how big a huge offer would be


Someone had a go at Frampton on twitter for leaving Matchroom and this was his response:
_
fighting in Belfast, topping my own bills, front and back page news in Ireland, earning more money, soon to win legit title #happy_


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

RICHIE!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I was under the impression that the WBA Regular belt was the equivalent of the WBC Silver ... insofar as that if you win it, you get your mandatory shot at the WBA Super Champion. Absolutely no chance we'll see Quigg in with Rigo though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Someone had a go at Frampton on twitter for leaving Matchroom and this was his response:
> _
> fighting in Belfast, topping my own bills, front and back page news in Ireland, earning more money, soon to win legit title #happy_


Can't argue with that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Must have been a ban on using the word "regular" when mentioning Quigg. Also a ban on the word Rigondeaux it seems. I understand why this is the case but i find it a bit wrong, and disrespectful to the viewers.


Considering how Khan has been mangling words in the studio, you can't blame them for not asking him to say "Rigondeaux"


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This has been horrendous so far..
Eddie Hearn is a massive cunt


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

How close are we to the main event?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Robin reid turns up in a playboy, what a twat. At least dress smartly you nonce.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Poor Eubank to be compared to friggen Groves.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for the gullible cunts that bought this shower of shite.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They should have shown a Robin Reid porno instead of this undercard.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> I was under the impression that the WBA Regular belt was the equivalent of the WBC Silver ... insofar as that if you win it, you get your mandatory shot at the WBA Super Champion. Absolutely no chance we'll see Quigg in with Rigo though.


last time i checked the WBA rules, the super champ is supposed to defend against the regular champ within 18 months.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

They're padding it out.
Why else would you have a 10 minute chat with a failed pornstar.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

hope the main event start soon


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Considering how Khan has been mangling words in the studio, you can't blame them for not asking him to say "Rigondeaux"


HAHA, "That Rigondicks would give quigg a good fight"


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanna channel 5 promo


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I have nothing to back up my claims but i think Frampton earns more for a fight than Quigg does for his world title fights so i wonder how big a huge offer would be


You're probably right, Frampton is a massive draw in Belfast whereas Quigg isn't really a ticket-seller.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Will this fucking fight start already


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Haye's insights are pretty basic lol


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rob McCracken


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Playing "Way to Amerilo"

Thats how you will get the young people to boxing. Fuck sake Hearn making the same mistakes as Warren!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Shalalalalalala


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

what time does motd start?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Haye's insights are pretty basic lol


He isn't the smartest to be fair. he is a boring cunt when he isn't trying to sell a David Haye fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Haye's insights are pretty basic lol


Shocked at this myself.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Playing "Way to Amerilo"
> 
> Thats how you will get the young people to boxing. Fuck sake Hearn making the same mistakes as Warren!


Actually this will work up in Manchester.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching Khan, Haye and Glen flesh out 30 minutes might be the most entertaining part of the night.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Sparky said:


> what has been the point of this full undercard, allthough Eddie is right i only bought the fight for the Froch Groves fight which i think could end early i truly feel like i have been ripped off(not as bad as Haye - Harrison) though





Smooth said:


> what time does motd start?


10:30


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Playing "Way to Amerilo"
> 
> Thats how you will get the young people to boxing. Fuck sake Hearn making the same mistakes as Warren!


There's a dominoes exhibition match between South Mossside WMC and Ilkley WMC going on before the fight..War of the Roses.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

The storys about Haye & Froch fights in hotel rooms as ams are quality.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Ishy said:


> They should have shown a Robin Reid porno instead of this undercard.


Same as what we've seen: some poor cunt getting fucked in the ring for our enjoyment


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Actually this will work up in Manchester.


:rofl


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

How near to the main event are we??


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Playing "Way to Amerilo"
> 
> Thats how you will get the young people to boxing. Fuck sake Hearn making the same mistakes as Warren!


He's targeting the "drunk cunt in pub crowd".


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully Hearns spent the undercard money on great pyrotechnics for the entrances


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

cheers macho


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Haye says Groves got dropped by Froch by an uppercut in sparring.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Tim Hood* ‏@Hood1Tim13m
First live fight and WOW! Undercard done and so far what a show! Hats off *Eddie Hearn*!

We're all fucked.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Haye's insights are pretty basic lol


Lol. And then khan pretty much repeats what he's just said just slightly reworded.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what were they thinking having khan in the studio

he cant even string his words together

dont like haye but hes good at this


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

GG outclassed MK in sparring. Ergo he's better than MK and could avoid his shots...yet MK caught Froch plenty...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Naz smashed up!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Naz :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wow HUGE boos from Naz.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Hamed is a disgrace.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Naz is sloshed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Naz misses exploding in the ring...insert joke about Naz exploding himself since retirement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> GG outclassed MK in sparring. Ergo he's better than MK and could avoid his shots...yet MK caught Froch plenty...


Got accused of talking shit when I said this the other day!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Hamed comparing the Phones 4 U Arena to MSG :rofl

The sly old dog is obviously taking the piss


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> Naz is sloshed.


Is Naz a Muslim?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

what a fat shit


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Content? You aren't fucking kidding.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Who's that guy that ate Prince Naseem


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Hamed is a disgrace.


Haters Hate!


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Naseem, modest as ever.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is Naz out his nut


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

How was Khan's speech just after the Olympics? Is it the fighting or is he just thick as pig shit (ala DeGale)?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Naz looks like the Asian Peter Kay nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Is Naz a Muslim?


Not all follow every law.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd just like to reiterate how bad I think this PPV undercard is.

This PPV undercard is insultingly bad.

It's so bad that it seems counter productive to make it so bad, as far as maintaining PPV as a good money making option goes.

The undercard shouldn't be worse the the average Saturday Fight Night show's undercard. I don't understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

haye reminds me of when AA had the flu and cancelled a fight


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the most entertaining thing yet


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Boos for naz, cunts should show some respects. Drunk bastards.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Naz got it right, hate on you cunt mouths :happy :happy


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Is Naz a Muslim?


Yeah. He used to do islamic speeches before and after fights towards end of career.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Respect to Naz for giving an honest opinion.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone remove that fat idiot.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

"One hundred ... and fifty million per cent"

atsch:rofl


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahaha WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Naz


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

naz :rofl


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

they should have had naz in the studio


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Someone shut him up pleeeeassseee


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Not all follow every law.


Abstinence from alcohol is a fairly important one. Fuck it, just ignore Ramadan while you're at it, and all that prayer shit.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

150,000,000 % now thats a guarentee


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

i wish groves could hear this,he'd shit his pants even more


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Naz, Groves is out of his depth.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Hamed comparing the Phones 4 U Arena to MSG :rofl
> 
> The sly old dog is obviously taking the piss


I know Phones 4 u arena is miles better MSG is tiny would of sold out in 30 seconds


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

'LISTEN'


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

150,000,000%


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Naz should be special guest ref


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Naz clinging onto the TV time there.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Boos for naz, cunts should show some respects. Drunk bastards.


He achieved a lot more than most, but its a mark of his talent that an argument can be made that he wasted it.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

lol at naseems chins

cunts like a chinese phonebook


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Haters Hate!


You don't think he's in a painful state?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Haters Hate!


Eaters eat.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Naz is a G. 

Let people BOO over him like keyboard warriors until they run out of hot hair, then he gives his opinion.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> haye reminds me of when AA had the flu and cancelled a fight


:lol: I see the medicine on the table, which is a nice touch, but no white coat for the doctor???


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Love how has it gone from sounding like a gay rave at Heaven during the undercard to Don McLean and Tony Christie now that the big fight is up.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

naz knows the script

the cobra is going to lay the smackdown on groves candy ass


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Eaters eat.


Cheaters cheat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kal Yafai's opponent's medical was out of date :lol:. Sums this show up thus far..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hamed.!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch gone take carrot top out to the middle of the lake and drown him.


Jim Watt: Fucking bang on the chennnnnn, Nick there's ginger glass everywhere


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Adverts on a PPV??? This is beyond diabolical


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kal Yafai's opponent's medical was out of date :lol:. Sums this show up thus far..


really does.

worst ppv ive ever witnessed tbh

cant believe some of you paid for this bullshit


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

advert beyond gay


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

#newageadvertisements


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Promo lasting longer than the fights.

#newagepromoting ?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why the fuck air a promo now when whoever's watching has already bought the PPV or has got a stream.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Heaters heat.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

If this wasn't such a shameful PR job I'd be laughing. 

Defend this now, Matchboxboys.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Groves' creepy smile gets me every time ...


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Hamed making his way down to light heavyweight; just another thirty or so pounds to go.#comeback #probablybeinggenerousthere


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> really does.
> 
> worst ppv ive ever witnessed tbh
> 
> cant believe some of you paid for this bullshit


haye - audley? they showed about 1 undercard fight and spent the rest of the time trying to convince us that audley had a chance


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Why the fuck air a promo now when whoever's watching has already bought the PPV or has got a stream.


WWF shit that was. Mismatch coming i fear.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Why the fuck air a promo now when whoever's watching has already bought the PPV or has got a stream.


Nature of boxing, the schedule got fucked up due to fights finishing earlier than planned so they had to fill for 45 minutes.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: The worst teaser reel I've seen in years. This whole PPV has been a joke. Even the fellas in the pub were laughing at that shite.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

We have some consolation; the Yanks are getting rinsed way more than we are, tonight ... that is a true piece of shit card.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl

They're getting really desperate. Nelson and Woodhall in the middle of the ring talking tactics

A few boos can be heard.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

I looking forward to the documentary about George's shit tattoos.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Back to Monday nights tactics show with Johnny and Richie.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I am too young to know but are thecurrent matchroom cards worse than the ones with Hide and Eubank on sky


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Got accused of talking shit when I said this the other day!


I remember when asked pre-CF-MK II, Groves when asked for a prediction, just said (im paraphrasing) "I've sparred Kessler, I *know* who's going to win" - he knew MK didn't have what he used to have and he expected CF to beat him in more convincing style. When CF didn't dominate as expected, GG's confidence went through the roof!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Fuck off Nelson


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

What the fuck's this shit?
CHIN, JAB...It's like bloody batman.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> I remember when asked pre-CF-MK II, Groves when asked for a prediction, just said (im paraphrasing) "I've sparred Kessler, I *know* who's going to win" - he knew MK didn't have what he used to have and he expected CF to beat him in more convincing style. When CF didn't dominate as expected, GG's confidence went through the roof!


According to some on here, Froch walked the Kessler rematch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is so forced :lol:


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Next up in the ring, George's butcher asking to look at everyone's hands.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn so many people here who i dont see in the general


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

SKY director 40 mins ago: "Shit, get nelson and richie in the ring and talk shite for 20 mins to desperately fill time" 

Useless!

Germany would have alive band, Boxnation would have some sexy sax music live. What have SKY got? NOTHING!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

You'd think some of you guys had never watched a card before. It's unpredictable, fights finish earlier than planned and then you end up trying to keep people amused for 45 mins. What do you want them to do? Nelson and Woodhall to take shirts off and add spontaneous fight to the card?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Richie Woodall is a little punditry slut ... knows his stuff though and calls out on the bullshit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

very forced, outrageous!!!


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Hahaha Johnny just got mugged by Richie.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Froch! George shook.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Walking through a carpark :smile

Just like WWF ... expect HHH to pop out and hit him with a metal rod any second now.:rofl

Tinpot.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> According to some on here, Froch walked the Kessler rematch.


I'm a big CF fan (don't want to boast about my credentials but I was there on that cold night in darkest Helsinki) but no chance. Yes he won and yes he won clearly and looked great in some rounds but Kessler certainly had his moments


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Where's He started this ring walk from?
Victoria station platform 3?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm off to watch the fight, enjoy fellas. I'm expecting froch by stoppage. hope its competitive though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Executioner said:


> damn so many people here who i dont see in the general


???


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Woodhall gave his true prediction at the beginning then toed the line. Then Nelson gives his prediction which and Woodhall exposed him lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

everything going against groves..*cues grange hill theme music*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

we get a shit undercard worse than Maloney would put on for friday night fights to stretch the card then we have the pundits repeating the same shit the have been saying for 4 and a half never mind 3 months i want a refund


----------



## Perry Como's Cardigan (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Just tuned in. Ring is very small. WAR GROVES!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Perry Como's Cardigan said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Carl will stop Groves, sadly.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Perry Como's Cardigan said:


>


Knob


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

groves need to go to war mode round 1.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Malik Scott style countdown!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope groves does him Carl not been the same since he lost the chip off his should and became a PPV superstar worldwide meagstar


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

That was awful:lol: Correct me if Im wrong, but didnt Nelson have a big hissy fit after the Groves/De Gale fight? If so its a little strange seeing him trying to put Groves case forward now

The closer the fight gets the more Im starting to think Groves might have him. Hopefully a great fight none the less, to make up for a let down of a card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cobra gone unload them bombs early!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

At last


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Groves is even less slick than Froch. Posturing means nothing. Bank on it. Froch will roll and counter with 3 and Groves is done


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahah copying klitchko/german entrances.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I think Froch will win but I really want Groves to win


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> groves need to go to war mode round 1.


This. He needs to get on the inside and work Froch' body.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hearn gave froch a small ring?

gj fast car


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Come on George! Let's do this lad.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Is anybody giving Groves a chance here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Teeto said:


> I think Froch will win but I really want Groves to win


This. No clue why Groves is getting booed.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

:rofl I love ugly kid


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I think Froch will win but I really want Groves to win


hahahaha ..u ordered it??


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

froch said he loves his job,
and your going see how much he loves it in a little while lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish Darke was commentating instead of Halling!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Squire said:


> Is anybody giving Groves a chance here?


100% he has a chance.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Not Oasis again!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Reminded me of blind date that


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao. wheres oasis?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

how come some announcers just seem to be shouting yet other just seem to be talking and get on fine


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

If anyone was in dount over who they want to win the fight, Froch entrance video should have sealed your support of Groves!


----------



## Perry Como's Cardigan (Nov 23, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Knob


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> naz knows the script
> 
> the cobra is going to lay the smackdown on groves candy ass





La Flama Blanca said:


> 100% he has a chance.


George had a very good chance... The small ring fucks him now

Edit:
No idea why you guys both got quoted... Sorry


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Reminded me of blind date that


lmaoooo, hahahaha.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Groves definitely has a chance and I believe he will win.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Macho_Grande what a song though. arty Wake up wake up!!!!


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Prediction. Adam booth with the steel chair from under the canvas round 9.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch has been looking great in sparring apparently. War Cobra!!!!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Fucking sky cracking up!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> Prediction. Adam booth with the steel chair from under the canvas round 9.


:rofl

That would be fucking hilarious, I can imagine him sliding under the ropes


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> Prediction. Adam booth with the steel chair from under the canvas round 9.


:rofl

Hiding under the ring


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky cant handle the pandemonium


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Frochs got Ray Donovan walking him on.
Shits gonna get real, if nothing else a Cathlic peado priest will be getting a kicking.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Carl Froch is like a bird who phones you 10mins after you left the house to see what your up to, Fighting in Mnchester so comes out to oasis Froch needs to be loved


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what is this? wwf?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> George had a very good chance... The small ring fucks him now
> 
> Edit:
> No idea why you guys both got quoted... Sorry


It's better for Groves IMO, he needs to get on the inside where Carl is awful.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stop comparing Groves to fucking Eubank twats.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Groves looks sick.

#shittinghimself


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

God save the German cunt!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ssshhhhh..anthem time.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

oh no fucking anthem


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

the queen can fuck off


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fuck's sake. I'm done with Britain


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Groves wins, lateral movement fucks up froch....he's like an oil tanker when he has to reset


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> ..


:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

god save my penis from getting aids..


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

National anthem just to top off this monstrosity of a show.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

National anthem? who gives a fuck!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

are those 2 guys either side of froch his brother if so fuck messing with his Family froch at 6ft is dwarfed by them


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Lol sing the second verse lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Coming soon......

:frochcry


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

after all the talk looks like booth didnt come in the ring lol


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

What's with the classical music? Which arse picked that??


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The queen's still alive?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucking twice?! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

WAR GROVES!!!

if groves wins i promise to be nice to @turbotime for 2 weeks!


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha none of the idiots know the 2nd verse.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

OH FFS - STOP WITH THIS PREAMBLE. 

The fact they're playing this old Royalist piece of shit sums up exactly who Eddie has decided will make him money - pub-going Neanderthals who think Oasis were the greatest band of all time and want to sing Sweet Caroline on the way home from the bevvy before going back home, saying it's all the immigrants' fault and slapping the wife around.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Why has Froch got so many groupies?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> Groves wins, lateral movement fucks up froch....he's like an oil tanker when he has to reset


Groves finds himself quite often on the ropes. There Froch will knock him out.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

i hope this ends in an early knockout need to leave soon


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Hate the lowbrow football atmosphere.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Froch better win this, Groves is just an unbearable ass


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Coming soon......
> 
> :frochcry


:lol:

I miss our chats, Pab.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Didn't Eddie say he had Buffer doing the MC for the main event?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I reckon Groves will start really well and bag some of the early rounds


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ends early.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> OH FFS - STOP WITH THIS PREAMBLE.
> 
> The fact they're playing this old Royalist piece of shit .


STFU you jock twat.....Im singing my lungs out here hahaha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Coming soon......
> 
> :frochcry


:rofl

Everytime I see that Pabs


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> STFU you jock twat.....Im singing my lungs out here hahaha


That's because you used to shoot foreigners or something.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell's even putting some emphasis on the judges names. :lol:atsch


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

How 'ard? Fostah


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Howard Foster is the ref. Expect a very British stoppage


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> OH FFS - STOP WITH THIS PREAMBLE.
> 
> The fact they're playing this old Royalist piece of shit sums up exactly who Eddie has decided will make him money - pub-going Neanderthals who think Oasis were the greatest band of all time and want to sing Sweet Caroline on the way home from the bevvy before going back home, saying it's all the immigrants' fault and slapping the wife around.


Lord, grant that Marshal Wade,May by thy mighty aid,Victory bring.May he sedition hush,and like a torrent rush,Rebellious Scots to crush,God save the King.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Hearn gave McDonnell a slot on a PPV because he did look gutted last time :lol:. 

WAR FROCH!.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

FIVE inside the scheduled distance lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cue Halling and Watt to be sucking FRochy's cock from the opening bell.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> FIVE inside the scheduled distance lol


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Didn't Eddie say he had Buffer doing the MC for the main event?


As you can see, Eddie spent so much on this outrageous card that he needed to make some tough decisions. What would you rather: Buffer or Quigg/Paper-thin Argie for the WBA "it's sort of proper" championship?

I know what I'd choose.

I guess Buffer is in Macau.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck me, he really wants to suck Froch off.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Reminds me off the start of Rob Hood Men in Tights this. GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

c'mon lets get it going


Buffer are Lennon Jr are in trouble


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

"of the wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorld"


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That's because you used to shoot foreigners or something.


With a load of jocks


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

oooooooooo


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

War Groves ginger ninja


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fuckkkkkkk froch badly hurt this could be over very sooon


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Go on groves lad!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

DROPPED THE MOTHER FUCKER!!! Oh my fucking god!!!!


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking hell what a start from Groves!!!!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

10 - 8 Groves

Woooooooooooooooooooft


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Well what a fucking start!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Holy shit who expected that ?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. There's your two right hands, baby! Bwhahahahahaha.

:frochcry


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

terrible by froch. gone


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What a shot!


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuuuuccccckkkk! BANG ON THE CHEN!!!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahahshsdksakajkajsldk;aks;ss;k


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a fool Froch is. What a mistake


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Fucking told you


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

3 rounds at most


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

War Groves!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Booth to hoverboard in soon


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

froch needs to tighten that defense badly


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Holy shit who expected that ?


Everyone who wasn't a Froch plum sucker


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

20 - 17 Groves


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 groves


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

pretty shocking. Froch looking shit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves boxing very well. 2 up with a KD. Froch looks clumsier than usual.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch even sloppier then usual.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This is not exactly how I saw it going


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Groves is looking fucking dynamite


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Watt getting right on my tits.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Exactly what I said.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

Wow


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

froch looks ill


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Groves is making Froch look silly!


----------



## OdiousToad (Oct 6, 2013)

Fuck me has Froch gotten old over night?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Which belts on offer?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Groves has gotten too excited, he can't do this pace for 12 rounds


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This isn't going 12


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch might catch upto George late but Groves looks great


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Just hope Groves doesn't get too over zealous and gets hit with a big one. He is getting very confident, which isn't always good.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to console that crying pair of tits in the black in the front row.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Right now Barry Hearn has a face on him like hes shitting out a pineapple.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Which belts on offer?


WBA, IBF


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch looks like I feel


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

5/6 on froch win


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ward ?? lmao jim is tripping!!!


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

4-0 for me so far.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Ward next for Groves


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

paul o grady ringside


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Only complacency can lose Groves this fight.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Only complacency can lose Groves this fight.


Do you think that he'll tire in the last third Ish, he;s done it before. Im surprised that everyone seems to be shocked by this, Groves is like a junior Ward Lite....movement kills Froch every time.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

First froch round for me.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Froch doing nothing with his flurries. Hope the crowd don't influence the judges. 5+1-0 at the moment.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-1. Froch takes one in a really close round, but that's definitely his. Terrible performance from Froch, mostly because Groves has got a really smart gameplan.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

That is a 10-8. Carl's nose more fucked up than usual.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Fullishnuss of yoof


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Don't know how Froch was still standing there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves looking tired. Froch has a fucking chen on him.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

how many times has Froch hit on the break


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

5-1. The only success Froch had was the success Groves gave him, then took it away. George is bashing Carl up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch looks like shit. Where is all his experience? He fights very stupid.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm having a really great time here. A really, really stellar evening.

:frochcry :frochcry :frochcry :frochcry :frochcry


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

anyone still complaining about PPV lol, this is awesome fight!


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I picked Groves to win but i diddn't think he could stand toe to toe with Froch and come out on top


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

People saying Froch doesnt have an iron chin? fuck off just look at that


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

You can't make your career on taking punches and then have it fail you. No defense and just too crude.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Froch could get pulled out of this one! Groves trying to show boat and play possum was ridiculous he needs to focus but taking Froch apart so far I knew he would trouble Froch but not to this extent, jobs not done though.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

fear for frochs health tbh


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

froch being schooled


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Froch hitting pon the break


----------



## Jun Fan (Aug 4, 2013)

Tasty stuff from groves, he's still very open to a right hook though


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

This scrap is worth 15 quid alone. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> This scrap is worth 15 quid alone. I'm really enjoying this.


Thanks for that comment Eddie :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

what is Froch doing? he needs to go for it now


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Easy round for Groves again.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Dirty stuff by both men.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Groves is tiring ... luckily for him he looks to have gassed Carl out early on. Great tactics.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

froch needs to let the right hand go


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

6-1 now. Groves has really improved - I'm really delighted to be proved wrong. Froch is paying a big price for his arrogance.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> People saying Froch doesnt have an iron chin? fuck off just look at that


His chin isn't the problem. His horrible defense and balance when its always been a problem is embarrassing. Groves isn't special, but he's landing whenever he wants


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This is awesome!! I have froch on pts, but I don't believe for a minute that will happen. War man WAR!!!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Groves chin not looking too bad to me and he hasn't taken much either, Froch has one immense beard.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

ffs ref get out of it


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> Do you think that he'll tire in the last third Ish, he;s done it before. Im surprised that everyone seems to be shocked by this, Groves is like a junior Ward Lite....movement kills Froch every time.


Really late reply but internet connection was dodgy. Apologies.

Always felt Groves would win the first half but Froch would catch up with him late. Now though, can't see him messing it up. He has enough rounds in the bank.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Ref = Adam Booth


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i cant belive froch has not had a point taking yet


----------



## OdiousToad (Oct 6, 2013)

Amazing fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

why isnt froch going for it\/ thick cunt, groves is tiring.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm just a boxing fan mate. 
I like both of them and am appreciating a decent fight. 
How did you know my name was Eddie?...


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bang on the chen!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Really late reply but internet connection was dodgy. Apologies.
> 
> Always felt Groves would win the first half but Froch would catch up with him late. Now though, can't see him messing it up. He has enough rounds in the bank.


The wheels can fall off but I cant see it now, fuck me, Groves would have to be stick stupid to lose it from here


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves has definitely slowed.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch round?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

froch is clawing back

76-75 imo


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Saved the PPV. Hearn is a lucky cunt. All he needs now is a Froch KO in 12 and he's weasled his way out again!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-1, but that could be a drawn round. Watt was right, Froch's best work was on the break, but I thought he got some done.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I'll be pissed if Groves were to be iced by an illegal punch.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

icemax said:


> Thanks for that comment Eddie :deal


I'm just a boxing fan mate. 
I like both of them and am appreciating a decent fight. 
How did you know my name was Eddie?...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

at this stage i think froch is coming back into it and groves getting a bit tired, groves should try take a breather this round


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

icemax said:


> The wheels can fall off but I cant see it now, fuck me, Groves would have to be stick stupid to lose it from here


Froch is landing a bit but there doesn't appear to be much on his punches. Very laboured.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

That is corrupt!!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh! fuck off


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fucking British stoppage.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

oh fuck right off


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

bULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

British stoppage.

That is fucking awful utterly fucking awful our sport is corrupt to the fucking core


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking joke.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bull shit stoppage!


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

HAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH

What a shite stoppage.


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO. Fucking UNFAIR!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

what a fucking disgrace!!!!!!! froch was probably going to finish him but thats a joke


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Disgusting stoppage.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage. Fuck Froch.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

What a load of shit


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Brit refs ruin another one.


----------



## OdiousToad (Oct 6, 2013)

Has to be a rematch.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

The Cobra does it again :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This is disgusting. Whats going with these birts stoppages?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch blowing
stoppage lol


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Are you fucking shitting me? Thats an absolute disgrace!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fucking absolute joke!


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Fuck that referee, and fuck British boxing. Farce


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

I called the British stoppage before the fight started.

fucking shameful


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Speechless


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl FUCK. OUTTA. HERE.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

Disgusting


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

You have got to be fucking kidding me, Groves had Froch in more trouble in 2 other rounds total bullshit


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What a disgrace !


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

:eddie


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

ref was with Froch all night should have taken points of Froch what a joke another Stain on matchroom


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Absolute fucking bullshit!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

76-75 scorecards...fucking bullshit.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That is disgusting. Groves has been robbed.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That should be investigated. I'm tired of this bullshit - Groves puts on the performance of his career and is straight-up robbed the instant he gets in trouble.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Disgrace


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Worst stoppage I've ever seen. Absolutely disgusting, I'm done with domestic boxing after that. 

How the fuck was he only one point ahead on two cards?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep you know it, a British stoppage. Whats wrong with a standing 8 ?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Corrupt bull shit, Froch should have had points off and the scores were a joke.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

76-75 :rofl

This just gets better.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

bullshit


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Now they are saying judges had Groves only 2 points ahead, fuck off


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

British boxing is worse than german boxing regards robberies. Beltran-Burns now Froch-Groves. I mean maybe Froch would have stopped Groves but it was too early.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

That is the worst stoppage I've ever seen


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

fuck that eddie hearn momotherfucker, scamming cheat.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> 76-75 scorecards...fucking bullshit.


No wonder Ward won't fight here. Dirrell gets robbed, Ward nearly gets robbed in AC. Fuck Froch and fuck anyone who defends that bullshit.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently Groves was only a point ahead on 2 of the judges scorecards? That is corrupt to the core. Disgraceful.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

referee just ruined the fucking fight


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

The only posative that can come out of this is that British refs change there ways!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Lads, clearly just delayed the inevitable. 76-75 scorecards twice...are you fucking kidding me. It would have been a robbery after 12 anyway.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Corrupt to the core.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Worst decision Iv'e ever seen. 25 years watching Boxing.

Fuckin ricidulous.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> The only posative that can come out of this is that British refs change there ways!


No they won't. There will be a bunch of complete idiots who will defend that bullshit.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor poor poor poor poor stoppage, and terrible scorecards too. Sauerland had the better judging and refereeing by far tonight.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Shit card, shit ref, shit judging and another dodgy Matchroom result. Fucking glad I didn't pay for it, Eddie Hearn's fights are a bigger farce than Warrens.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Biggest robbery I seen 
Motherfuckers 
Groves schooled froch , beat him at his own game


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frochy my boy :happy.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wingy actually made a vid about this ref before the fight

he always stops fights early

hes a joke, this should of had a world class ref not a standard british one


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

From the cards to the stoppage, Groves never had a chance. I thought he'd get stopped around then, but not like that.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Distraught for groves...


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> The only posative that can come out of this is that British refs change there ways!


Pigs may fly but its very doubtfull.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So how many People blame Ward for not fighting froch in the UK??????


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

This is terrible. What a massive disappointment- ruined a great fight. Groves was well ahead and comes away looking a lot better than Froch there


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

An absolute disgrace, bent to the core. Shocking.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Fucking hilarious. Genuinely laughing like fuck over here :rofl

Haven't seen a worse stoppage in my life.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

froch wasnt on his game,

i think froch would have flattened him,
but i was shocked by groves dropping him,
i have gained a lot of respect for groves,


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> WAR GROVES!!!
> 
> if groves wins i promise to be nice to @turbotime for 2 weeks!


Babes give me alice in wonderland


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive been watching boxing since the mid 60s, Ive been attending since the early 70s and I can say that without a doubt that is the worst stoppage that I have ever seen


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'Groves in no position to defend himself'

Whilst he was defending himself.

What a fucking horrible corrupt sport


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Event win for Groves.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't understand people blaming Froch and even Eddie Hearn.

Howard Foster made a ridiculous decision - it looked even worse on the replay. Disgraceful.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

Steve Bunce, BBC boxing pundit
"I'm not sure what to make of that, Groves was defending himself. It started with boos and its now ended with boos and they are not boos against Groves they're in support of Groves."


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

faz said:


> Don't understand people blaming Froch and even Eddie Hearn.
> 
> Howard Foster made a ridiculous decision - it looked even worse on the replay. Disgraceful.


 Im guessing many think he was kind of bribed before to back up froch by eddie


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What a hideous decision, jut what was he doing? Great fight, Groves was unbelievably good, Froch showed some amazing balls and chin. Surely we get a rematch?

@dftaylor why do you keep saying fuck Froch? I mean what the fuck do you want him to do?


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

fucking bullshit

so happy i streamed this

sick of lining these corrupt bastards pockets


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

They should have just stopped Froch as soon as he went over. Fuck Froch. Fuck Hearn. Fuck the Board and all its inept staff.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Eddie is a snake.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Also scorecards way too close. Fuckin Robbery. So Groves was hurt. This is a world title fight...biggest joke.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to hear the Sky pundits aren't toeing the line.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

You've gotta feel just as sorry for Froch.... Another 30 seconds and he probably stop Groves difinativly..

Outrageous stoppage


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rachel looks lovely, let's have a rematch.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Im so fucking peeed off, lost my faith in foster now


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Froch one two rounds certainly no more, he definitely hurt Groves but I can see Groves could have got through it he wasn't in dire straits.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

The ref was acting like a fucking bellend from the start tbh.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Carl can fuck off. Fair stoppage.

Mug


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

so happy he got booed. Carl is such a unlikable guy.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

STFU Froch


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Carl's making a tit out of himself here.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think froch would have stopped Groves anyway at that Point but now we dont know if he really would.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Froch made an idiot of himself there - firstly for saying it was a good stoppage and then for pretending the cheers were for him


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> What a hideous decision, jut what was he doing? Great fight, Groves was unbelievably good, Froch showed some amazing balls and chin. Surely we get a rematch?
> 
> @dftaylor why do you keep saying fuck Froch? I mean what the fuck do you want him to do?


Cause I'm tired of his arrogant, delusional bullshit. And no surprise, still giving it in the interview.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

kevcefc said:


> fucking bullshit
> 
> so happy i streamed this
> 
> sick of lining these corrupt bastards pockets


Yep


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves is hand down my favourite fighter.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lot of over reaction on here. Groves proved he's legit. The stoppage was definitely early, but given that Adusalumov's still critical from two weeks ago, I think people ought to be mindful of baying for blood. Groves lost that by losing his rag and getting macho. If he'd kept smart, he'd have walked that. I think Froch was looking about to stop Groves given another thirty seconds, despite looking like shit for ten rounds.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

WGAF about Grove-Froch II...bring on Ward-Groves


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Froch embarrasing himself here.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

I fucking hate these interviews.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Froch being a massive fanny now


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

An absolute disgrace, bent to the core. Shocking.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Arrogant cunt. The sliest most backhanded compliments on the planet.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> Lot of over reaction on here. Groves proved he's legit. The stoppage was definitely early, but given that Adusalumov's still critical from two weeks ago, I think people ought to be mindful of baying for blood. Groves lost that by losing his rag and getting macho. If he'd kept smart, he'd have walked that. I think Froch was looking about to stop Groves given another thirty seconds, despite looking like shit for ten rounds.


Think it's entirely fair.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

To be fair to the referee Groves was looking at the floor and even though it was a bull shit stoppage the referee has to look after the fighters. He was virtually out on his feet and was going to get hurt but the stoppage was very early.


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Carl's lost it hahaha.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Stop talking Froch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

hahaha the whole world know froch is a massive prick after this interview. Fuck matchroom.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Froch coming across as a bit of a doughnut here really Groves schooled him and dropped him and hurt him plenty of times, gutted for Groves should be a rematch.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Credit to the fans. They came out in support of Froch but are clearly real boxing fans and are now cheering the real winner


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why is froch still speaking? just waffling on.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Froch is embarrassing. Shout out it taking this long for people to finally start boo'ing him.

WHY ARE YOU EVEN STILL TALKING YOU FUCKING PELVIS


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Groves had Froch in more trouble


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Four-cornered circle. Stop him talking. Embarrassing.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

Froch needs to shut up. There's no point to anything he's saying.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a shame.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Felix said:


> Lot of over reaction on here. Groves proved he's legit. The stoppage was definitely early, but given that Adusalumov's still critical from two weeks ago, I think people ought to be mindful of baying for blood. Groves lost that by losing his rag and getting macho. If he'd kept smart, he'd have walked that. I think Froch was looking about to stop Groves given another thirty seconds, despite looking like shit for ten rounds.


Mago was taking a sustained beating Groves wasnt that badly hurt and couldve recovered and was winning the fight anyway so you cant compare them.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Body shot said:


> To be fair to the referee Groves was looking at the floor and even though it was a bull shit stoppage the referee has to look after the fighters. He was virtually out on his feet and was going to get hurt but the stoppage was very early.


Groves was trying to duck down and the ref pulled his head down. Fucking bullshit. Let the fight play out - who's to say he couldn't have come back?

And fuck Hearn. Piece of shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Body shot said:


> To be fair to the referee Groves was looking at the floor and even though it was a bull shit stoppage the referee has to look after the fighters. He was virtually out on his feet and was going to get hurt but the stoppage was very early.


I think Froch would have stooped Groves at this Point. Groves was clearly hurt and as you said was looking away from Froch and couldnt see the punches coming. But yeah. Still early. Never thought Groves would fight the way he did.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Really quite angry over this, (It would have been even worse if Sky hadnt suspended my attempt to put £100 on Groves in about the 5th!) and Froch isnt making himself look good now either 'I felt like I had a free shot so I knew it needed to be stopped' by that logic it should have been stopped at anytime as Groves was landed right hands whenever he wanted from the off.

It should be a rematch but Im not sure I want to hand over another £15 knowing it might just be used to pay the ref.

Absolutely gutted for Groves.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Groves was fading and Froch was starting to regularly land damaging shots. Good stoppage imo.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont give a fuck what Boxrec or Wiki says, Groves is the 2nd best SMW on this planet. Carl can fuck off, the interview has shown the type of man Froch is. An utter cunt. 


Proud of the crowd for trying to enlighten the dopey gonzo nosed cunt.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

How can anyone be a fan of Carl Froch? He's the biggest cunt in the sport.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Georges voice cracking.....he misses Adam


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Gutted for Groves what a performance he had.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope no one still suggests Groves is a bad person. He seems like a slightly odd, but very genuine person. Just lost his biggest fight, robbed of a fair shot, and he takes the time to thank his trainer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Did he just say "everybody loves me"


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Marvin Hagler on twitter so not impressed with the ref


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I be honest i felt Froch was going into seek and destroy mode. I felt the stoppage was coming and Groves was slowing considerably. But the stoppage was way to early but Groves did great but i think he lives to fight another day. My thoughts on Froch are he's a stupid guy but a G and his toughness is unreal. He finds a way to win and he found a way into a fight he was being bossed in. 

I had the fight closer honestly then you guys. But Groves was winning IMO but as it went on i sensed the tide turning.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

what a complete farce, George Groves is the hero of the people. Carl Froch rambling raw manure at the end there.

George Groves>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck froch the mumbling twat. Looking at eddies face he knows what he did the*prick. I ain't ordering no matchroom ppv ever again, British boxing is dead.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Did froch just say a few people are booing ? Lol whole arena

And 

Only the seriously die hard deluded froch fans will agree that was a good stoppage , or those into their promotor politics


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> hahahaha ..u ordered it??


Yeah man, sure did


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Excellent EVT win for George here. Froch is a busta.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Fucking hell, I've had a bit of a family emergency and missed the Froch v Groves fight. 

Someone give me the low down, I've not got time to read the last few pages.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> Mago was taking a sustained beating Groves wasnt that badly hurt and couldve recovered and was winning the fight anyway so you cant compare them.


Course you can compare them. It's gotta be in the back of every ref's mind that he doesn't want to let a guy die or be crippled on his watch, and with such an event still recent and fresh in the mind it shouldn't be a surprise that a ref might err on the side of caution. Of course, it could also be a fix, but that's a different discussion.

Froch undoubtedly made himself look a tit waffling on after though. He needs to be a bit more humble, but then that's rarely a boxer's nature. Groves can come again. He's the next gen of Brit SMW.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I hope no one still suggests Groves is a bad person. He seems like a slightly odd, but very genuine person. Just lost his biggest fight, robbed of a fair shot, and he takes the time to thank his trainer.


He's won me over/


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I be honest i felt Froch was going into seek and destroy mode. I felt the stoppage was coming and Groves was slowing considerably. But the stoppage was way to early but Groves did great but i think he lives to fight another day. My thoughts on Froch are he's a stupid guy but a G and his toughness is unreal. He finds a way to win and he found a way into a fight he was being bossed in.
> 
> I had the fight closer honestly then you guys. But Groves was winning IMO but as it went on i sensed the tide turning.


Mand, I generally respect your posts, but that is just bullshit. Froch was hurt worse than Groves and had his arse on the canvas. In a few of the rounds he took so many clean, unanswered shots than many refs would have stopped other fighters. He got the benefit of the doubt on the cards as well as from the referee. Corrupt to the core, basically.

Groves was in worse danger from Kenny Anderson and he obliterated him a couple of rounds later. But no, because it's Froch people try and excuse it. I want a legitimate stoppage - not the referee to push Groves down and allow the punishment to continue. He allowed Froch to foul with the forearm and to throw combinations on the break without censure.

It was a bullshit set up from the start.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Judging by frochs interview, George has done serious damage imo. Froch is never gonna be the same.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Any chance this can retrospectively get ruled a NC?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> You've gotta feel just as sorry for Froch.... Another 30 seconds and he probably stop Groves difinativly..
> 
> Outrageous stoppage


Frankly, this


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Khan speaking the truth.

If this fight was anywhere else Froch would have had a point deducted


----------



## Jun Fan (Aug 4, 2013)

That was disgraceful, Groves was schooling and totally dominating Froch from round one, Groves was buzzed near the end, but nothing serious. The ref was letting Froch off with allkinds, want to see a rematch.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

Just look at the score cards, Groves was going to lose no matter what, absolutely disgusting. And people wonder why boxing is in the state it's in.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

How haye has spoken before this fight, he fully expected groves to win but didn't want to say out of respect.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i dont think you could blame froch for the stoppage,
its the referee who stopped it,
however saying that i think if it went on for another 30 seconds groves would have been flattened,
its just the referee rushed in too quick

froch has such a chin though,
but big respect to groves, he has earned my respect


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Froch looked seriously fucked walking back to his changing room, he looks fucking out of it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Did he just say "everybody loves me"


Yes, Fuckin Idiot.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Khan finally made a good point.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

So disapointing. Even with a rematch it doesn't make up for that. It was perfectly poised, Froch was coming into it and had a good chance of forcing a legit stoppage.

Unfortunately its not even surprising, I've been waiting for the day where we got a terrible stoppage at the most inopportune time in a British ring and it happened. We really do need some fresh blood into refereeing who aren't scared of what might happen, but judge things objevtively only taking into account the action at the time.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Mand, I generally respect your posts, but that is just bullshit. Froch was hurt worse than Groves and had his arse on the canvas. In a few of the rounds he took so many clean, unanswered shots than many refs would have stopped other fighters. He got the benefit of the doubt on the cards as well as from the referee. Corrupt to the core, basically.
> 
> Groves was in worse danger from Kenny Anderson and he obliterated him a couple of rounds later. But no, because it's Froch people try and excuse it. I want a legitimate stoppage - not the referee to push Groves down and allow the punishment to continue. He allowed Froch to foul with the forearm and to throw combinations on the break without censure.
> 
> It was a bullshit set up from the start.


Froch was coming on strong; you can not argue with that.

I had Groves up 77-74, mind.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I really wanted Carl to win, but I feel maaaaaad sorry for Groves, atleast he won a nation over and will come back a whole new fighter...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward now wants to come to the UK!


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

My thoughts:

- I have no idea why Froch didn't just come out and say 'yeah it was a bullshit stoppage and we will rematch, but I feel I would have knocked him out anyway. I was getting stronger, he was getting weaker, experience, etc, etc.'

- The ref was shit from the start. Got way too involved. They were both being dicks, no need to keep breaking up the action if they're both being bellends. 

- The ref got in a shit position. I actually think he initially thought he needed to separate them and basically jumped in and, because of his shit position, most people reacted thinking he was stopping it and then he just went along with it. 

- I think Froch would have forced a stoppage anyway, and it turns out he was going to be gifted a decision if it went the distance. 

- Groves should have stormed out of the ring immediately a la Marquez.

- I was not surprised that Groves was boxing that well. I was surprised at how poor Froch was.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i dont think you could blame froch for the stoppage,
> its the referee who stopped it,
> *however saying that i think if it went on for another 30 seconds groves would have been flattened,*
> its just the referee rushed in too quick
> ...


How do you know that? You don't. It was a blatant hometown stoppage.

In response to Robert Smith: the referee TURNED Groves back. Jesus...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at that replay, he might have got caught flush by that left hook but when Foster stepped in Groves had actually pushed Froch off him and got off the ropes.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rematch with Luxembourg commission, fuck yourselves British board.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Final fight. Enjoyed it :happy. Cheers lads :good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Ward now wants to come to the UK!


Not after that referee and those scorecards.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Groves got buzzed by 2 massive punches, started flopping all over the ring and turned his back on Froch.

People calling this the worst stoppage ever are just being over emotional. Once things calm down and people watch the replay I'm sure people will agree with me.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

All this stuff about what Froch might have done is completely irrelevant. As a referee you have to make a decision based on the action at the time, it was clearly completely illegitimate.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Why wasn't the ref a fucking IBF/WBA ref anyway?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Groves was in trouble, not desperate trouble, but he was hurt. He was clearly many rounds ahead and was still defending himself. It's such a sad way for what was a good fight to end. 
I was a neutral in this as I like both boxers, but when two guys give their all in a fight such as this, considering it's a world championship bout, you have to give the boys a chance to win...or lose.
The ref actually stopped the fight as Groves had just thrown punches. The fans know who won in their hearts.
Its all a little unsatisfactory ...and as i type this Robert Smith is talking bollocks. He and Howard Foster should find a dressing room with a mirror and stare into it.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Robbed Dirrell, almost managed to rob Ward is the States despite being schooled, and now this.

Carl "Made His Own Way In This Sport With His OMG WARRIOR MENTALITY With No Help From Anyone" Froch, everybody.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Groves's death breath put Froch on the back foot. One mighty exhalation put Froch on his arse. If Groves cleaned his teeth no way was Froch hitting canvas.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

rematch will sell x2 more ppvs. 

bet it will be in a football stadium in may or june aswell.

hearn is seeing the profits already.

lets be real froch had him badly hurt, ref fucked up. why not give him a standing 8 first

clown ref that is known for ridiculous british stoppages


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Great fight, terrible Ref. Someone was definitely getting brutally stopped and I think Froch was one or two more shots away from a heroic comeback but it wouldn't have surprised me if Groves caught him flush either.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Not after that referee and those scorecards.


Yep. And I hope People now see why he doesnt want to travell. Fans shit on "home fighters". But there is a reason why These fighters fight at home. It is just much "safer". If boxing would be fair we would see much more fighters fight out of home but it isnt fair. Hearn now gets a bad Reputation. Shit score Cards shit stoppages... This can hurt boxing in the UK. Big names will think twice if the come or not.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hearn just defended the stoppage on 5live and Booth went nuts


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

feel sick..the fight was getting good and froch was still in there, groves got robbed. the next few rounds were important.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

No Fear said:


> Froch was coming on strong; you can not argue with that.
> 
> I had Groves up 77-74, mind.


So what? He hadn't put Groves down. Groves was tooling him for eight rounds beforehand - why not stop Froch since he was taking a sustained beating?

Double standards as always when it comes to Froch.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Hearn just defended the stoppage on 5live and Booth went nuts


He's the biggest piece of shit in world boxing. Fuck him and matchroom. I ain't ever ordering a ppv when that prick is involved.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Zico said:


> Great fight, terrible Ref. Someone was definitely getting brutally stopped and I think Froch was one or two more shots away from a heroic comeback but it wouldn't have surprised me if Groves caught him flush either.


And it would have been up there in the Eubank-Watson II realms or remarkable. Froch seems to have been given a break because he's a "warrior" and he's "iron-chinned". Groves deserved the same.

Imagine if the referee had stopped Gatti-Ward I when Ward put Arturo down. Groves has shown the ability to come back against Anderson.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Where is Adam Booth, fucking stand up for the kid Adam!

Eddie Hearn is a piece of shit, someone please stick one on him on his way home


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Robbed Dirrell, almost managed to rob Ward is the States despite being schooled, and now this.
> 
> Carl "Made His Own Way In This Sport With His OMG WARRIOR MENTALITY With No Help From Anyone" Froch, everybody.


:rofl stop it pab. 
This.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

There was never a point that was very close to needing Foster's attention, it was simply a tough, tough fight at a high intensity. Froch always came back well from being shaken and Groves was basically stopped the first time his legs felt a shot. Completely ridiculous.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

You can't justify it based on what would have happened wannabe Nostradamus twats. Froch at the end of the 1st was looking worse off than Groves in the 9th. Yes Groves was tiring but he wasn't completely gone. 

Looking on twitter the sport is seen as a joke by the casuals right now.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Who would want to be the away fighter on a Matchroom card now??

Foster couldn't wait to jump in and then you see the two scorecards,it's a joke Groves was getting shafted one way or another. Let's not forget Burns-Beltran.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

The guy from the Scum defending that stoppage. Fuck off.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> How do you know that? You don't. It was a blatant hometown stoppage.
> 
> In response to Robert Smith: the referee TURNED Groves back. Jesus...


thats why i said 'i think'
it was my opinion


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> You can't justify it based on what would have happened wannabe Nostradamus twats. Froch at the end of the 1st was looking worse off than Groves in the 9th. Yes Groves was tiring but he wasn't completely gone.
> 
> Looking on twitter the sport is seen as a joke by the casuals right now.


In a room full of casuals in central Scotland, the wide response was "fix", "that Froch is a fucken prick" and "Cunts, tha wee ginger did et!"


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

What a surprise, a sun journalist making a cunt of himself. Vermin.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at these journos who have been around for ages defending the status quo.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"All of these people love me"

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

:frochcry


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> They should have just stopped Froch as soon as he went over. Fuck Froch. Fuck Hearn. Fuck the Board and all its inept staff.


You've been on the whisky son. A scottish man on the whisky is a more dangerous to himself than to others. Don't go outside for 12 hours. Just call it Dr Johnson's advice.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Huge huge froch fan but I feel really pissed off tonight, the stoppage isn't frochs fault but he could have at least showed some of the respect he has been banging on about to groves in that post fight interview. Froch is my fav fighter but honestly if the rematch is to be made I'd be a neutral now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Groves got buzzed by 2 massive punches, started flopping all over the ring and turned his back on Froch.
> 
> People calling this the worst stoppage ever are just being over emotional. Once things calm down and people watch the replay I'm sure people will agree with me.


atsch
Groves got turned around because the Ref pushed him away.
You just dont know shit. As usual.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

1 - what did booth say on 5live ?

2 - rematch is mega money for all involved unfortunately this means ppv of course !!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I really think the main problems is Watson is still ingrained into the psyche of our refs. They're all old, they're all impaired by the past and by fear. I really get the impression the mandate they have is to always get in before somebody hits the canvas, which is impossible to do while giving fighters a good chance to recover.

Fresh ideas are certainly needed, but unfortunately the BBBoC are a self-serving, jobs for pals type of organisation.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

one criticism id say of groves is that, he should have pounced on froch after he dropped him,
that punch would have finished a lot of fighters,
groves proved he has world class power and a decent chin,
but frochs chin is amazing....


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> You've been on the whisky son. A scottish man on the whisky is a more dangerous to himself than to others. Don't go outside for 12 hours. Just call is Dr Johnson's advice.


Haha. Actually I was a little bit led by the rabble alongside me. I've calmed, but it was still a dreadful exhibition.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Herbaholic said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> - I have no idea why Froch didn't just come out and say 'yeah it was a bullshit stoppage and we will rematch, but I feel I would have knocked him out anyway. I was getting stronger, he was getting weaker, experience, etc, etc.'
> 
> ...


Agree with most of this. I think Groves was a BAD style match-up for Froch, but Froch is also ready to be put out to pasture. He's not grown old overnight, but his limitations now are so painfully obvious. Slick beats him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh please Khan, shut the fuck up you dumb shit.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> thats why i said 'i think'
> it was my opinion


You should stop, It isn't working for you.

Groves got fucked over on a scale that surmounts LL and RR and you sit making excuses. Fuck that.


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> So what? He hadn't put Groves down. Groves was tooling him for eight rounds beforehand - why not stop Froch since he was taking a sustained beating?
> 
> Double standards as always when it comes to Froch.


You said what @Mandanda said was "bullshit" and I disagree.

That's all.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And no one mentioned the scorecards...Groves was only one point up by two of the judges scorecards. Corrupt as fuck.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Booth and Groves hugging and Crying backstage maybe booth has told he doesnt want his 25% nowtruly feltgutted for Groves when he teared up


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In a room full of casuals in central Scotland, the wide response was "fix", "that Froch is a fucken prick" and "Cunts, tha wee ginger did et!"


Had a few messages from mates all basically realising Froch is a nob :lol:


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> - I have no idea why Froch didn't just come out and say 'yeah it was a bullshit stoppage and we will rematch, but I feel I would have knocked him out anyway. I was getting stronger, he was getting weaker, experience, etc, etc.'
> Agree, But Froch was clearly too punch drunk to have that clarity of thought, as i'd expected he was on for a late stoppage
> ...


Agreed, though GG was gamer than i'd anticipated.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

No Fear said:


> You said what @Mandanda said was "bullshit" and I disagree.
> 
> That's all.


I said his reasoning was bullshit. Which it is.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Agree with most of this. I think Groves was a BAD style match-up for Froch, but Froch is also ready to be put out to pasture. He's not grown old overnight, but his limitations now are so painfully obvious. Slick beats him.


It is also Speed. He is open as fuck. Thats fine. Fighters like do be open so that they see everything coming so that they can move away. But Froch is open as fuck but doesnt move away because he cant. It is fucking stuipid to have your left Hand low all the time if you get tagged badly with the straight right. It is the dumbest Thing you can do but it seem that Froch HAS to have his left Hand low. As if he cant fight when he has his left Hand up. It is funny to see.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Booth and Groves hugging and Crying backstage maybe booth has told he doesnt want his 25% nowtruly feltgutted for Groves when he teared up


Of maybe he's thanking him for giving him his legally obliged cut of his 50-50 80,000 sell-out rematch at Old Trafford.

:deal


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> And no one mentioned the scorecards...Groves was only one point up by two of the judges scorecards. Corrupt as fuck.


Watt did. Terrible night for boxing. Hearn is fast becoming the new Warren.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

The thing is...Groves proved he is at that level. 
Froch now knows that there are young guys out there who can give him all the trouble he can handle.
Froch obviously believes his own hype. He is a great boxer but he is coming towards the end of a great career.
Groves stock will have risen because of this fight.
its a great shame that we'll be talking about a ref and not the boxers.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Also mods ( @Bryn?) can we have just one 'Froch/Groves' reaction thread on here and not let everyone start a new thread as soon as they get another thought.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck this shit man, the sport is done in this country.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :rofl stop it pab.
> This.


My post was biased, of course.

I forgot to mention the caveats of how Dirrell was "one of those fairies who ran around the ring, and you can't win a unless you're neanderthal-esque", and Ward is a boring dude who likes god. In retrospect, this is the only one that matters. And even THEN, Groves is a real meanie who hurt Froch's feelings in the build-up.

With all this in mind, Froch's OMG WARRIOR SPIRIT means my previous sarcasm about him makes me an enemy of the sport.

#DontLikeFrochDontLikeBoxing


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Herbaholic said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> - I have no idea why Froch didn't just come out and say 'yeah it was a bullshit stoppage and we will rematch, but I feel I would have knocked him out anyway. I was getting stronger, he was getting weaker, experience, etc, etc.'
> 
> ...


agreed with alot of that, but i think groves not storming out he was able to milk the crowd even more haha


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> You should stop, It isn't working for you.
> 
> Groves got fucked over on a scale that surmounts LL and RR and you sit making excuses. Fuck that.


look if it went to point groves would have deserved to win,
but i dont think it would have gone the whole 12 rounds,

the scorecards were f*ked up to be fair,
groves has gained so much respect from me,
that i wnat to see him fight ward,
he did deal with froch better then ward,
those feints and his jab was class

no doubt that groves is on another level compared to degale after that...


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

another thing id say is that added to groves power what really caused froch problems was groves accuracy,
when they were going at it and slinging,
you felt groves would hit the target more often


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

if Arturo Gatti's family had emigrated to the UK, nobody would ever know his name. He would be that guy Lee Meager stopped.


----------



## Herbaholic (Sep 8, 2012)

If I was Froch I'd take a voluntary defence before March against a tough punching bag type and, depending on that performance, either retire or rematch Groves in June/July. 

Not sure his pride will let him do anything other than immediate rematch though tbh.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

and now on to Manny....


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I said his reasoning was bullshit. Which it is.


We shall agree to disagree then :cheers


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I cant believe how far along Groves had come since the DeGale fight and how far backwards DeGale has gone.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Also mods ( @Bryn?) can we have just one 'Froch/Groves' reaction thread on here and not let everyone start a new thread as soon as they get another thought.


Aye, works for me, Ish'. I'm off to bed now but I'll merge any threads together in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Aye, works for me, Ish'. I'm off to bed now but I'll merge any threads together in the morning.


yes please do this. also one "eddie heard is a twat thread"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, works for me, Ish'. I'm off to bed now but I'll merge any threads together in the morning.


Thanks :good

Otherwise we're just going to get the whole front page cluttered up with threads on the same topic.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> That is disgusting. Groves has been robbed.


Ishy mate, I found you a better avi.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Ishy mate, I found you a better avi.


:lol: That's excellent. Writing will be too small in avi size though.

Another nice pic


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Groves got fucking robbed. 

Hearn has form, Ricky Burns and now Froch as boxers who got schooled but ended up with the title. Froch on his arse, wobbled throughout, should have had points taken but ended up winning due to the absolute corrupt core that runs through the core of this sport. Pathetic decision and Smith proved my suspicions that he's a cunt. 

History shall not be rewritten, Froch got schooled, Groves did well. Groves made Froch look bad, no excuses. Anybody not giving Groveshis dues is a biased wanker. Groves humble at the end and Froch has killed his reputation tonight. He spoke and acted like a cunt and wasn't admirable considering he was gifted a win after geeing floored and bossed.

Event win for Groves.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't even get myself up for this pac fight now. I'm in disbelief. The sport in this country is at an all time low. What an embarrassment. My friends and family completely ripping the piss out froch, the ref and the sport and I agree with them. There was absolutely no way, no way that George had a hope in hell of winning that fight if it went full 12. Ref and judges against him and small ring to favour Carl. George shouldn't let this get affect him too much, people know he's got it to become champ and he's won a fair few fans tonight. The sky is the limit for him.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> look if it went to point groves would have deserved to win,
> but i dont think it would have gone the whole 12 rounds,
> 
> the scorecards were f*ked up to be fair,
> ...


If having your legs straightened was cause for getting the fight stopped then Carl would have lost that fight 6 times in the first 5 rounds so with the greatest respect fuck points and fuck when you think Groves was in trouble and what could have happened thereafter.

Of course they were. What did you expect. We have now overtaken Germany and the USA. We now own dodgy decisions and it isn't a contest.
Irrelevant and pointless,
He might get a fair crack of the whip though.
No he didn't,
Yes they were, just a shame judges and Refs don't care about that apparently.

Degale and Groves was closer than what I just saw, so I'm not convinced.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not sure I can bring myself to listen to the inevitable Hearn rhetoric and bullshit, along with Kugan that will come from this.

It was quite simply wrong.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

look at the end of the day we will never know because of mr foster...
for the record i didnt like froch waffling on in the post fight interview,
i was thinking give it a rest...

anyways, if there was a rematch who do you lot think would win?

ive always liked froch,
but i think groves takes it...


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

is the manny fight on sky?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> if Arturo Gatti's family had emigrated to the UK, nobody would ever know his name. He would be that guy Lee Meager stopped.


Pac vs Jmm 1 would have been stopped in the first round, we would have missed out on their series of fights.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Arran said:


> is the manny fight on sky?


Wtf do you think? Have sky mentioned it?! It's on boxnation.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Arran said:


> is the manny fight on sky?


Boxnation

Gif of the stoppage


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> look at the end of the day we will never know because of mr foster...
> for the record i didnt like froch waffling on in the post fight interview,
> i was thinking give it a rest...
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah, you were giving it the biggen the last week as well as the rest of the Froch fanboys. I'm so angry right now, I fucking knew it


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so, so disappointed. Froch has done himself no favours in the post fight interview either. He may well have got the stoppage but to be robbed of the proper conclusion to such a great fight is gutting. Groves was sensational, and I feel totally vindicated in telling everyone he has a great shot. Another poor night for British boxing, made worse by what I am sure will be a lack of any accountability or any real action taken despite the massive controversy. So, so disappointed.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Watt did. Terrible night for boxing. Hearn is fast becoming the new Warren.


I thought Watt's coverage in this fight was excellent. Before the bout and during/after. No matter what people think about his ability to read a fight he always injects drama into the proceedings through his delivery. Top class pundit IMO.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

The fix was well and truly in tonight. Matchroom have far too much invested in Froch to allow him to lose this fight. 

- The ring was clearly as small as it could possibly be to suit Froch

- The referee allowed Froch to repeatedly hit on the break without deducting a point

- The bullshit stoppage

- The disgraceful score cards

Eddie Hearn and Matchroom are a disgrace.

Credit to George Groves, I had no idea he was this good, he is a true world class fighter and a credit to British boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> I thought Watt's coverage in this fight was excellent. Before the bout and during/after. No matter what people think about his ability to read a fight he always injects drama into the proceedings through his delivery. Top class pundit IMO.


Watt does, on occasion, get locked into a narrative regardless of what's happening. But this time he was excellent and he got it exactly right.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Knockout Artist summed it up perfectly right there.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, you were giving it the biggen the last week as well as the rest of the Froch fanboys. I'm so angry right now, I fucking knew it


to be fair most people didnt see that coming,
even the ones who wanted groves to win lol

im so shocked as to how much groves has improved,
i can admit that...

his performance has earned so much respect from me,
i think he could cause ward major problems,
and i think groves has proven hes got enough of a chin to take wards punches lol

if froch didnt have such a great chin groves would have won by round 1 knock out,
that shot was awesome...



Mr A said:


> I am so, so disappointed. *Froch has done himself no favours *in the post fight interview either. He may well have got the stoppage but to be robbed of the proper conclusion to such a great fight is gutting. Groves was sensational, and I feel totally vindicated in telling everyone he has a great shot. Another poor night for British boxing, made worse by what I am sure will be a lack of any accountability or any real action taken despite the massive controversy. So, so disappointed.


your right mate, for years he has been trying to get in the limelight and now he has he starts waffling on lol


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Boxnation
> 
> Gif of the stoppage


Makes me sick. Utter fuckin nonsense.

Worst I've ever seen. AND it was PPV. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

We say this about fighters but tonight Watt was up for it. You could tell he was excited and from the interview he did with Groves after the weigh in I think he had an inkling that Groves could pull the upset.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Watt does, on occasion, get locked into a narrative regardless of what's happening. But this time he was excellent and he got it exactly right.


Nah he didnt, he was relentless in saying Froch hadnt prepared properly and was taking Groves lightly which is disrespectful to Froch for assuming a world champion cant be arsed and to Groves for assuming it's Froch's laziness thats got him in trouble and not Groves skillset.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

All the Froch fan boys trying to justify the stoppage. Even US boxing writers, most of whom really respect Froch are ripping that stoppage.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> look at the end of the day we will never know because of mr foster...
> for the record i didnt like froch waffling on in the post fight interview,
> i was thinking give it a rest...
> 
> ...


Rematch = passing the torch.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Got this from twitter


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

knockout artist said:


> The fix was well and truly in tonight. Matchroom have far too much invested in Froch to allow him to lose this fight.
> 
> - The ring was clearly as small as it could possibly be to suit Froch
> 
> ...


Froch hitting Groves on the break was repeatedly unpunished and a recurrent theme in the fight.

Hearn has said some stupid stuff RE the undercard but he wasn't responsible for that stupid stoppage. The ref was. Hearn doesn't benefit financially from Froch winning in the long run, even though Groves is a free agent.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Can anyone give a summary of what Booth said on 5 live?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Scam was set. @siepod Go to that twitter account for proof.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Got this from twitter


:rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Nah he didnt, he was relentless in saying Froch hadnt prepared properly and was taking Groves lightly which is disrespectful to Froch for assuming a world champion cant be arsed and to Groves for assuming it's Froch's laziness thats got him in trouble and not Groves skillset.


Not what I heard at all. I think Watt was right that Froch had come light to the argument, but that was because Groves was so efficient. I think there was truth in it - Froch thought he could just walk in on Groves and blast him out of there like with Mack.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> Rematch = passing the torch.


yea id say so mate...


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Nah he didnt, he was relentless in saying Froch hadnt prepared properly and was taking Groves lightly which is disrespectful to Froch for assuming a world champion cant be arsed and to Groves for assuming it's Froch's laziness thats got him in trouble and not Groves skillset.


Froch performed badly and Watt said it was Groves not allowing him to perform well. I happen to think Froch was off form tonight and Groves was white hot. A bit of both. Even so, Froch was robbed of the opportunity to get a legit stoppage late on.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Froch definitely took him lightly while training for the fight, his normal conditioning was not there.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Remember this?


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Knockout Artist summed it up perfectly right there.


Thanks mate



Shocked Quartz said:


> Froch hitting Groves on the break was repeatedly unpunished and a recurrent theme in the fight.
> 
> Hearn has said some stupid stuff RE the undercard but he wasn't responsible for that stupid stoppage. The ref was. Hearn doesn't benefit financially from Froch winning in the long run, even though Groves is a free agent.


Really? Think about it, in the lead up to this fight they've been talking about holding talks for a big fight next year with either Chavez jr or Golovkin, huge money fights for Froch and Hearn. If Groves won those huge paydays would have gone out the window. The ref couldn't wait to jump in and wave it off, at the very worst he should have given Groves a standing 8 count.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> In a room full of casuals in central Scotland, the wide response was "fix", "that Froch is a fucken prick" and "Cunts, tha wee ginger did et!"


:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Considering spending £50 on a taxi to get home and watch Pac KO Rios. We're going to see THAT Pacquiao tonight, I'm sure of it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought it might be a mismatch, it really didn't turn out that way. groves showed that he had the power at world level that i doubted, he also showed his toughness. Froch was poor for most of the fight, sloppy and very wild. He showed his toughness yet again though as most men would have been knocked out.

Froch was looking like he might get to him in the later rounds but the ref took that chance away from Groves as Groves might have done well in rounds 10,11 and 12 but we will never know now.

I feel sorry for Groves and he deserves a rematch.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Froch performed badly and Watt said it was Groves not allowing him to perform well. I happen to think Froch was off form tonight and Groves was white hot. A bit of both. Even so, Froch was robbed of the opportunity to get a legit stoppage late on.


And Groves was outright robbed. He never got the chance to try and recover. Jesus - when did a sport based on people hitting each other get so bloodless?

I remember Johnny Nelson saying that the best of Groves beat the worst of DeGale. It was a stupid thing to say - Groves MADE DeGale fight at his worst by getting his tactics right. That's why Froch looked shit. I think he'd taken Groves lightly, but it was only because Groves performed so exceptionally that it showed.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Considering spending £50 on a taxi to get home and watch Pac KO Rios. We're going to see THAT Pacquiao tonight, I'm sure of it.


Yeah i'm predicting a sensational performance and KO tonight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

As for Froch-Groves....all my mates kept asking me how it would end so I told them all Froch between the 4th and 10th rounds. They're raging as they all think Froch is a dick :rofl. I was all "TOLD YOU SO" even though I haven't seen the fight and it sounds real dodgy.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Considering spending £50 on a taxi to get home and watch Pac KO Rios. We're going to see THAT Pacquiao tonight, I'm sure of it.


Yep he's going to batter him for as long as Rios can take it. I reckon it'll be over by 6.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Yeah i'm predicting a sensational performance and KO tonight.


Pac back to his best. I'm sure of it!

If this quote comes back to bite me in the ass I might cry m8.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i feel so wide awake after that sh*t lol


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, someone needs to edit this picture into an avy. It's brilliant:


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys. Best and worst of boxing tonight, great fight, awful stoppage. Foster (and the judges) deserve an adrien broner sized moob slap to the face after that. 

I'll give froch half a free pass for the post fight interview seeing as he was probably concussed after the amount of rights George landed if he gives groves more credit in the next couple of days.

See you in a bit for the pacquiao fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Man im still recovering from my shock, round 1.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> By the way, someone needs to edit this picture into an avy. It's brilliant:


Ha Groves looks like such a boss there.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got the top rank undercard link? I'm waiting for my girlfriend to get ready!!!! :ibutt


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> All the Froch fan boys trying to justify the stoppage. Even US boxing writers, most of whom really respect Froch are ripping that stoppage.


Every Froch fan I spoke to at the card agreed that it was an awful stoppage. There wasn't anyone around me who agreed with the stoppage, regardless of who they wanted to win. I like both men but wanted Froch to win more, and there's no way that the stoppage is in any way defensible. Howard Foster is a disgrace and deserved every bit of the loud abuse he got.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Gonna have to try my hardest not to fall asleep when Billy Dib fights.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Why oh why didn't groves stick to what was working. It really frustrated me to see him on the ropes, showboating and caught in exchanges. That jab was knocking carl's head back constantly every time it landed. Adam booth is what was missing from this fight tonight.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jim Watt was tremendous tonight... really added to the drama.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Why oh why didn't groves stick to what was working. It really frustrated me to see him on the ropes, showboating and caught in exchanges. That jab was knocking carl's head back constantly every time it landed. Adam booth is what was missing from this fight tonight.


Reminded me of gonzales burns, why get involved when you're a completely superior fighter?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jim watt was top notch and right on it!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to see Groves fight Sakio Bika. Go fuck him up and then come back to rematch Froch.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah and bloody jim watt kept saying "groves is out on his feet" every time froch threw a flurry, even though george was fucking exhausted. what do these commentators expect a guy to be nimble on his feet having after 9 1/2 rounds of throwing everything at a guy.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Reminded me of gonzales burns, why get involved when you're a completely superior fighter?


IF they do the rematch Groves will win it fairly easy. Groves can fight a much smarter fight then he did.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

the fight was built up as the battle of britain,
the undercard was a load of sh*t,
and the way the main event finished it was bad,
groves is the only winner in the whole event even without the belts

anyways now down to china lol,
anyone know what time the pacman fight is actually starting?

anyone thinking pacman might get dropped? lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> the fight was built up as the battle of britain,
> the undercard was a load of sh*t,
> and the way the main event finished it was bad,
> groves is the only winner in the whole event even without the belts
> ...


Obviously Pac man is favorite and the styles suit him but after tonight in the Groves fight (round 1 especially) and the fact that Pac man was brutally knocked out in his last fight. i wouldn't be that stunned if Pac gets dropped. its going to be a good fight for as long as it lasts though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Reminded me of gonzales burns, why get involved when you're a completely superior fighter?


He wanted to stop Froch.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

well the whole fight is here if you missed it...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

That 1st round though! Fuck me!

:ibutt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lilo said:


> That 1st round though! Fuck me!
> 
> :ibutt


I know, what a stunning round. :ibutt:bbb


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

whether you like or hate froch,
you have to admit he is one tough cookie,
with one of the best chins in the business


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He wanted to stop Froch.


And that's what cost him. Irrespective of questionable officiating, Groves could've-*should've*-used his head, kept his composure, and played it smart. By choosing to stand and trade he put himself at risk of either a legitimate stoppage OR (and I'm not saying it's right, but we all know it happens) a questionable stoppage. Yes, if Groves had stopped Froch he'd have made a MASSIVE statement in 168, but he didn't need to do that. He'd clowned the guy for 75% of the preceding rounds, and had dropped him for only the second time in Froch's career, in the process hurting him harder than any other opponent has done.

Groves had clearly done his homework on how to fight Froch, but perhaps not so much on how best to close the deal.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> And that's what cost him. Irrespective of questionable officiating, Groves could've-*should've*-used his head, kept his composure, and played it smart. By choosing to stand and trade he put himself at risk of either a legitimate stoppage OR (and I'm not saying it's right, but we all know it happens) a questionable stoppage. Yes, if Groves had stopped Froch he'd have made a MASSIVE statement in 168, but he didn't need to do that. He'd clowned the guy for 75% of the preceding rounds, and had dropped him for only the second time in Froch's career, in the process hurting him harder than any other opponent has done.
> 
> Groves had clearly done his homework on how to fight Froch, but perhaps not so much on how best to close the deal.


Yeah, that's true. But great fighters overcome adversity. We went from a dramatic, pulsating battle to a complete let-down.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

of course, froch got up and got into the fight. I was leaning towards his take over prior to that silly stoppage.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Every Froch fan I spoke to at the card agreed that it was an awful stoppage. There wasn't anyone around me who agreed with the stoppage, regardless of who they wanted to win. I like both men but wanted Froch to win more, and there's no way that the stoppage is in any way defensible. Howard Foster is a disgrace and deserved every bit of the loud abuse he got.


I meant on here Jack. There were some silly posts arguing that Groves was on his way out and Froch would have stopped him anway. That's may have happened but no one can say that for sure, Foster robbed us of a definitive ending.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

so anyone know what time the pacman fight is going to come on exactly?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves is so fucking world class. Still so gutted.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

dkos said:


> By the way, someone needs to edit this picture into an avy. It's brilliant:


"In the first round, I'll come out and hit you with two right hands"

but then later on you'll tap me, the ref will spin me around and you'll get a soft win.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> so anyone know what time the pacman fight is going to come on exactly?


Around 4am.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Around 4am.


nice one mate


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Just told hearn what i thought, this is a case of in through the front door then out the back door, this was Groves 3rd fight with matchroom of a 3 fight contract says it all!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I love going to sleep knowing is was a good night. Tonight wasn't one of them. 

Hopefully Pac-Rios won't end in BS.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

She's still not ready! I want to go to the arena NOW! AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

any word of adam boothe? recation?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I love going to sleep knowing is was a good night. Tonight wasn't one of them.
> 
> Hopefully Pac-Rios won't end in BS.


sleep? you pussy..stay up.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> She's still not ready! I want to go to the arena NOW! AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH!


:lol: Buffer's doing intros for the first of the PPV fights. Verdejo/Thai


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> any word of adam boothe? recation?


Sky showed him meeting Groves afterwards, Groves in tears and they hugged which was nice.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> sleep? you pussy..stay up.


I always stay up, you know that. After Pac-Rios, I'm out of it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Sky showed him meeting Groves afterwards, Groves in tears and they hugged which was nice.


I think Booth was in tears too.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I always stay up, you know that. After Pac-Rios, I'm out of it.


respects bro.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Same Laz, fucking gutted man. What a night it could have been for groves. A true star would have been born. Meanwhile felix verdejo looks about 15!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

2nd tito? naw.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Any have a video of Booth after the fight, with Groves? Sounds really emotional, nice of Booth to go to him. George Groves trained and promoted himself for this fight pretty much. The Hearns were with Froch.

That decision has ruined my night now, I had a double on Groves/Rios. If Rios wins I'm down 400 quid due to corruption, but I'm a massive fan of Rios..fuck!!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

If someone wants a laugh search @EddieHearn on the search thing up the top on twitter, he is taking an absolute hammering :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone know if a lad was stabbed at the Froch/Groves fight? There were security around a lad who was bleeding heavily and apparently he'd been stabbed but I've not heard anything else about it. Can anyone confirm what happened?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I meant on here Jack. There were some silly posts arguing that Groves was on his way out and Froch would have stopped him anway. That's may have happened but no one can say that for sure, Foster robbed us of a definitive ending.


Ah, fair enough, mate :good

If people want to say Froch would have won, I have no issue with that. I think Froch would have won legitimately in that round or the next, but it's impossible to defend such a poor stoppage.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Anyone know if a lad was stabbed at the Froch/Groves fight? There were security around a lad who was bleeding heavily and apparently he'd been stabbed but I've not heard anything else about it. Can anyone confirm what happened?


Hopefully it was Eddie Hearn, please someone confirm some ray of light on this dark night for boxing


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> Anyone know if a lad was stabbed at the Froch/Groves fight? There were security around a lad who was bleeding heavily and apparently he'd been stabbed but I've not heard anything else about it. Can anyone confirm what happened?


:-( I saw a load of people behind that twat matchroom promoter get up and turn around early on in the fight. Is that what you're on about jack?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Hopefully it was Eddie Hearn, please someone confirm some ray of light on this dark night for boxing


not cool man :-(


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Same Laz, fucking gutted man. What a night it could have been for groves. A true star would have been born. Meanwhile felix verdejo looks about 15!


Yeah.. 'tis life I guess.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Anyone know if a lad was stabbed at the Froch/Groves fight? There were security around a lad who was bleeding heavily and apparently he'd been stabbed but I've not heard anything else about it. Can anyone confirm what happened?


That's awful. horrible thing being stabbed - people don't realise the damage it does.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my days..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Verdejo is an amazingly sharp puncher. 

That news about someone getting stabbed is horrible. Some tool actually took a blade into the arena :-(


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I posted that earlier laz, was ignored


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> I posted that earlier laz, was ignored


Is it real? That's madness.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/howard.foster.56

Robin Reid predicted Froch in the 9th aswell tbf to him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

100% real. @siepod is the chap's twitter account.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Is it real? That's madness.


Doubtful.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/howard.foster.56
> 
> Robin Reid predicted Froch in the 9th aswell tbf to him.


And being a pornstar we know he'd like to fuck everyone.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the running order. I need to go to the shops but don't wanna miss the main event


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

man event around 4


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Froch is embarrassing. Shout out it taking this long for people to finally start boo'ing him.
> 
> WHY ARE YOU EVEN STILL TALKING YOU FUCKING PELVIS


Froch filled it


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

whose the chick doing commendatory with larry and fatass bob


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks to @TheBoxingfan101 for sticking a link up for the fight.

I watched it earlier at a mates but with no sound. I've watched it again and I had Groves 6-2 up at the time of stoppage and struggled to give CF more than that. Admittedly, Groves looked to be fading but it ended far to early. And to hear two of the judges only had groves winning by 1 round is utter bollocks. I don't know how he was still standing after some of the bombs Froch took in the 6th. I haven't heard the post match interview by Froch, but reading the posts on here and around the web, it sounded like he'd been a bit of a douche again. Got to feel for Groves. I hope it makes him stronger as a boxer and he gets another opportunity soon enough.

What happens to Froch next? Who is he going to face? I can't see him wanting a Groves/Ward rematch.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Smooth said:


> :-( I saw a load of people behind that twat matchroom promoter get up and turn around early on in the fight. Is that what you're on about jack?


Nah, it was before that, mate. It was supposedly near some of the toilets, I'm guessing before the Quigg fight. It took a load of security to sort whatever that was during Froch/Groves though. People drink far too much at boxing shows, I think. Obviously uo want the atmosphere to be as good as possible, and drink helps with that, but every fight seems to be marred by violence in the crowd by drunken knobs.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember Froch/kesser 2 during the Callum Smith fight some Irish bloke come sat down behind us in a thick Irish accent says "got any drugs for sale" as we turned around we missed the first knock down :-( he then went a couple of rows back asking people if they had any drugs for sale, you get some right mugs at boxing.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the look of Andy Ruiz. His handspeed is ridiculous for heavyweight, especially such a fat one. He's a good prospect.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Isn't tor hamer the guy who won prizefighter a year or two ago?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hamer is a pretty intelligent HW, it's just his mentality that's the problem.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Jack said:


> I like the look of Andy Ruiz. His handspeed is ridiculous for heavyweight, especially such a fat one. He's a good prospect.


He needs to lose some weight though. Looks a fat mess.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Isn't tor hamer the guy who won prizefighter a year or two ago?


Yup.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

this commentator going on about how quiet the crowd is in china to the ones in the US, funny because Eddie Heard always says how quiet the crowds in US are compared to Britain.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Ruiz looks like he's got 2 or 3 stone on him that he shouldn't. How the hell he justifies that as a professional athlete I do not know.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> this commentator going on about how quiet the crowd is in china to the ones in the US, funny because Eddie Heard always says how quiet the crowds in US are compared to Britain.


he also talked about shooting asians during this show


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> this commentator going on about how quiet the crowd is in china to the ones in the US, funny because Eddie Heard always says how quiet the crowds in US are compared to Britain.


And the crowds in Germany are quieter still. It must be like a graveyard.

But the UK crowds seem to be full of complete twats. The bar I was in was full of utter mongs.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Larry giving Prizefighter a shout out. Legend.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

"You punch Ruiz hard enough in the stomach you may lose your glove and your fist in there" :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought Shiming Zou had made some good adjustments. Better punch technique. Still don't think there would be anything for Butler to fear, if he could adjust to Zou's speed its a fight he can win.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican butterbean on a 70 bucks card. Still...got Billy Dib to look forward to:sxane


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Hamer just quit again. :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hamer is a coward. He's not cut out for boxing.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Hamer should just retire he dosent have any mental strength.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesus. Hamer needs to give it up.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

TR pulling out all the stops with tonight's undercard. At least the ring girls are fit.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

He doesent know if Groves was winning the fight up to the stoppage and thought he won rounds 2 and 3 with his jab lol


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on guys, Froch just got his brain scrambled for 8 rounds - it's a bit much to expect him to be a totally objective judge of what just happened!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Hamer is a pretty intelligent HW, it's just his mentality that's the problem.


Told you guys. He quit again.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch got bashed up. He sounds concussed. At least he gave Groves credit.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Come on guys, Froch just got his brain scrambled for 8 rounds - it's a bit much to expect him to be a totally objective judge of what just happened!


Most sensible thing you have said all night.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Most sensible thing you have said all night.


Fuck off.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Froch got bashed up. He sounds concussed. At least he gave Groves credit.


Groves doesn't look or sound too good either.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> TR pulling out all the stops with tonight's undercard. At least the ring girls are fit.


it's disconcerting that Colonel Bob Sheridan knows all the Ring girl's names


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Groves doesn't look or sound too good either.


They both look like monsters. Groves' face marks up easy, he sounds depressed more than anything. Froch has a ridiculous chin, but he's gonna end up very punchy if he fights much longer. He has to rematch Groves or retire.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Froch filled it


Yes, filled time. Endlessly. With inane nothingness.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> it's disconcerting that Colonel Bob Sheridan knows all the Ring girl's names


I bet he's just picking them at random based on the Chinese Escorts he's seen this week.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Yes, filled time. Endlessly. With inane nothingness.


and stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

illlllllll
illlllllllllllllll

illlll
il
i.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

That video of Groves just made me even more pissed off, he was never even given the opportunity to triumph over adversity. He was schooling Froch for for seven rounds, then as soon as he got hit the ref stopped the fight. Froch's head was getting bashed around like a pinata, Groves wasn't even badly hurt.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> and stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> illlllllll
> illlllllllllllllll
> ...


Does celebrating a robbery make you proud?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> That video of Groves just made me even more pissed off, he was never even given the opportunity to triumph over adversity. He was schooling Froch for for seven rounds, then as soon as he got hit the ref stopped the fight. Froch's head was getting bashed around like a pinata, Groves wasn't even badly hurt.


Plenty of Froch's fans think that Froch was now inevitably marching towards the stoppage. I prefer to know for certain, personally.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

we found love in a hopeless place cool.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Hope to hear Rihanna again between the rounds it motivates the fighters more than whatever song this is.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Plenty of Froch's fans think that Froch was now inevitably marching towards the stoppage. I prefer to know for certain, personally.


Who's to say Grove wouldn't have rode the storm and gone back to controlling the fight? He only needed to stay on his feet to win.

Those people are Froch fans more than boxing fans. True fans support the sport over the individuals.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Saw earlier that Rios is 159 tonight, Pac 150.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

not really read much on here about rios/pac fight so what are peoples predictions?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> not really read much on here about rios/pac fight so what are peoples predictions?


Pac late KO. I want to see a clean KO tonight to take away the possibility of potential corruption.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> He doesent know if Groves was winning the fight up to the stoppage and thought he won rounds 2 and 3 with his jab lol





dftaylor said:


> Come on guys, Froch just got his brain scrambled for 8 rounds - it's a bit much to expect him to be a totally objective judge of what just happened!


I don't care, that was the worst fucking interview ever. Froch is a cunt.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Beckham !


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Beckham my fave footballer ever.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lou dibella just sacked tor hamer on twitter


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Lou dibella just sacked tor hamer on twitter


Wonder how that works contractually?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

billy is done.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Lou dibella just sacked tor hamer on twitter




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404454812181614592
brutal :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This is continuing after a 20 punch flurry yet Groves-Froch got stopped after a few....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

main event!


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> This is continuing after a 20 punch flurry yet Groves-Froch got stopped after a few....


The judges are equally corrupt, but US refs are miles ahead of the UK.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Lovely cheese rock music on the montage straight outta 1993


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nearly made me vomit.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right here we go.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Do they wanna hold this main event out any longer.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

A Filipino singing the USA national anthem?


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

'This is epic' haha


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Top Rank: This is Boxing video is still one of the greatest teaser reels of all time.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I enjoyed it!


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Howard foster would have stopped all them classics


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man that Froch stoppage was bad. I know, but still.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Howard foster would have stopped all them classics


Can you imagine Gatti-Ward in the UK?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Manny vs JMM 1 would have been stopped a minute into the first round and there goes the other 3 classic fights.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Casino in Manc ain't showing Pac fight, any mobile accessible sites like box nation that I could view on? Pm me if poss anyone? Much love


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Manny vs JMM 1 would have been stopped a minute into the first round and there goes the other 3 classic fights.


It really could have been though - JMM was really lucky that Cortez gave him a chance. Joe may have gone doolally in the last few years of his career, but he was great in his prime. A lot of British referees would have stopped Barker-Geale after that knockdown. I'm all for saving a fighter for pointless punishment, but I much prefer a fight to get to a natural end.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

When the fuck do they actually start fighting


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Start this shit man


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Casino in Manc ain't showing Pac fight, any mobile accessible sites like box nation that I could view on? Pm me if poss anyone? Much love


Are you on an Android phone?


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Howard foster would have stopped all them classics


He should become like the John terry meme with the champions league trophy, inserted into famous sporting moments stopping them before the good bits...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck me Katy Perry? Manny you cheese ball


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully this is a proper war and isnt ruined by a referee like in Britain.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fuck me Katy Perry? Manny you cheese ball


:lol: Pac is probably the only fighter around who'd do this.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Can you imagine Gatti-Ward in the UK?


"...and Ward says "Come on! Come on!"....so Howard Foster waves it off."


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

iPhone Mate :/


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Pac in 5! Lets go manny


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol: Pac is probably the only fighter around who'd do this.


He's the only fighter around who'd get away with it to:lol: Luckily he fights the way he does like.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> "...and Ward says "Come on! Come on!"....so Howard Foster waves it off."


"COME ON, I WANT TO... be saved from any potential punishment."


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Manny vs JMM 1 would have been stopped a minute into the first round and there goes the other 3 classic fights.


Without a doubt, probably after the second knockdown.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> iPhone Mate :/


Sorry mate, can't help. Apple reject Flash and almost all the streaming sites use it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lets go!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR PAC!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good stop. No legs on Groves.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

lets go Brandon Rios


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll just paint a picture in my mind and imagine it mate, as long as I see that Pac wins early and looks good I'll be happy


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

great round manny, that straight left is a like a fucking laser


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac so much faster than Rios. Rios did some nice rough stuff on the inside, but Pac takes it. 1-0


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Manny looking very good in the first, looking fast accurate and powerful. He's got that timing down on his left hand perfectly and is strafing Rios with them already. Mixing in some nice uppercuts and hooks in to. Rios starting even slower than usual, he's got to get Manny's respect soon or he's in for a hard night.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Manny throwing a decent amount to the body


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2 -0 Pac Man


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rios did decent in this round


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I love watching Pac work. He stands with Rios, just calmly lets him throw and then smacks him hard in combo. This is good fun. 2-0 so far.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Better round for Rios in the second, let his hands go a lot more, struck some nice shots on the inside, especially to the body. Still Manny's round, he looks terrific when throwing in combination. Shaping up to be a good fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a Feeling that Rios is too strong for pac. Even when he hits gloves it moves Pac.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Good stop. No legs on Groves.


Quit trolling.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Rios actually.looks to be blocking a lot of the head shots with a decent guard


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

3-0. Pac's putting on a show - Rios isn't shaming himself either.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha! great stuff!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

4-0. Pac is still remarkable - the movement, the dips and dives, the way he snaps that right hand through the middle, followed by the left.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If Rios connects? I want to see Pac take some flush hard shots how he reacts. Rios is doing okay, badly outboxed though but good inside


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rios, you are made of Iron you cunt!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rios is fouling so fucking much.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Rios' chin is legit.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rios getting old manned!


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Beckham with the blue steel


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

China knows all the celebs:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Brutal straight left early on and a particularly beautiful 5/6 punch combination take this for Pac again. 5-0, with the Filipino schooling Rios.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Chinese people love Beckham.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Chinese people love Beckham.


And Paris Hilton:blood


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> And Paris Hilton:blood


And no love for Prov. Disgrace!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Give it 2 more rounds and throw in the towel, maybe even one more. Its not worth it, and Rios is not having any success.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rios is taking a beating right now. His face is swelling and he's starting to get rattled by Manny's artillery. 6-0. Masterful.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This is going to be very painful to watch come the late rounds, Rios is so stationary and Manny looks like he's working away on a heavy bag with serious combinations. Rios's work rate has dropped a lot to. Manny should have him out of there by the 9th or 10th.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking refree aint helping Rios' inside game


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pac is doing a Margarito all over Rios' face. 7-0


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah massive beating now, pac looks good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Fucking refree aint helping Rios' inside game


Rios needs to bring his hands in.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shouldnt go more than a few rounds... there is no Point in that fight. Rios has no lucky Punch left


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather would run circles around Pac.

Rios slowness and style, vs Pacs speed is making this look better than Pac really is imo.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Loving reading this RxR. I hope Rios gets punished for the whole 12 after his teams bullshit towards Roach.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

8-0. Complete wipe-out so far. All Pac needs to complete this is stop Rios.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

We'll see how good a trainer Garcia is now, he should stop this fight. Forget himself vs Roach.

Rios deserves his health, he has no chance at this point.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

9-0. Rios hasn't got much left. Some nasty right hooks and a couple of hard lefts made Rios dip at the knees and shake.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rios should probably retire it's not worth his health he should retire from the fight and retire as a boxer he makes several millions for this fight and was a champ he gets hit far too much


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rios is fucked, ive seen enough tbh, all Pac needs to do is land a sustained barrage and it could be stopped.Pacquiao's on completely different place to Rios in every facet .


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight would have been waved off 5 rounds ago in the UK.

I lose some respect for Garcia if he lets it go to the end. The referee is being a prick to Rios IMO, Pac getting every possible advantage


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> We'll see how good a trainer Garcia is now, he should stop this fight. Forget himself vs Roach.
> 
> Rios deserves his health, he has no chance at this point.


And he's getting smashed up. But he didn't stop it with Margo.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah needs to pull him out of there. Fuck this pride shit.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Rios looking like a journeyman.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

10-0 - an absolute beating. Garcia needs to stop this.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its even worse that he didnt stop it with Margo, he should have learned his lesson. Margos eye got permanent damage and he retired


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

lol in fairness Rioss has some chin, that lift was funny. I see him lasting now


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Wish Manny could finish this, he gets more trouble from the speed bag.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

11-0. Not looking like we'll get the stoppage, but I've enjoyed this.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Why is Manny pulling back? He should go for the finish.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Manny 120-108


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

So glad Manny is back.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shut-out. Pac had him ready to go and, as has been the case since Cotto, he took his foot off the gas. Rios got battered.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what a load of sh*t lol

pacman did look good,
is it me or does it look like he doesnt pack the same power as he used to?


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

118-110 :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> what a load of sh*t lol
> 
> pacman did look good,
> is it me or does it look like he doesnt pack the same power as he used to?


He does, he's just not got that buzzsaw mentality unless the guy is a threat.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish pac would show a bit of killer instinct at times, he should have learned from the bradley fight not to take it easy on these guys


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> what a load of sh*t lol
> 
> pacman did look good,
> is it me or does it look like he doesnt pack the same power as he used to?


no, Rios is tough and he blocked a lot of those punches with his gloves. This is a lot like the clottey fight, except Rios was game enough to throw more punches.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He does, he's just not got that buzzsaw mentality unless the guy is a threat.


when you see him fight like this with his footwork and movement and especially being a southpaw it does make you wonder how the fight with floyd would work out

by the way anytime pacman fights im always sick of the bias commentary towards him,
its like give it a flippin break already lol


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ever since the hatton ko hes carried his opponents


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> when you see him fight like this with his footwork and movement and especially being a southpaw it does make you wonder how the fight with floyd would work out
> 
> by the way anytime pacman fights im always sick of the bias commentary towards him,
> its like give it a flippin break already lol


I don't think it's biased as much as it's just a bit in awe of him. What was there to say about Rios? He kept a tight guard, showed a good chin and that was about it.

Manny now isn't quick enough to beat Floyd, and he was in 2008. That's why Floyd pulled all the PED bullshit (the irony), and knew in a few years' time that the legs would be going and the workrate would drop. He'll only want the fight now that the major threat is gone, which makes it a lot less interesting to me.

But post-Cotto, it would have been a wonderful clash of styles.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

pac/margarito II really, garcia is a heartless cornerman


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Rios showing about as much class as a 10lb bag of shit in the interview.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Rios showing about as much class as a 10lb bag of shit in the interview.


Didn't hear it. What did he say?

I keep saying he's a prick, but people make out that he's "changed"


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> pac/margarito II really, garcia is a heartless cornerman


I dont feel the beatdown was as severe as Margarito, the facial damage whilst significant looks less. Rios didnt look badly wobbled at a particular stage, Marg was like the walked dead in the 11th and 12th whilst they were Rios' most competitive.

Rios, and probably Margarito for that matter, seem like the type of fighters who wouldnt forgive their trainer for pulling them out early.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats Rios saying in interview it aint on boxnation?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I've lasted the full 12 hours of Boxing. Congrats to anyone else who did. It's been good, bad, emotional, shit and great. 

Night lads.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Well, I've lasted the full 12 hours of Boxing. Congrats to anyone else who did. It's been good, bad, emotional, shit and great.
> 
> Night lads.


It's been something all right.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Didn't hear it. What did he say?
> 
> I keep saying he's a prick, but people make out that he's "changed"


Didnt really have a good thing to say about Manny, said his power wast that great and 'his speed troubled me a bit' was as complimentary as he got.

Kellerman fielded a slightly inappropriate question about being talked of as a punchbag pre fight, Rios reacted snidely to this and tried to intimidate Kellerman. Overall he was obnoxious and unpleasant.

Im not a huge Manny fan but he gave one of the most humble post fight interview I have seen and even complemented Ariza, the contrast with Rios immediately after couldnt have been more stark.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

need to see the video of that then tomorrow!

Yeah a long night of boxing good night all


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Didnt really have a good thing to say about Manny, said his power wast that great and 'his speed troubled me a bit' was as complimentary as he got.
> 
> Kellerman fielded a slightly inappropriate question about being talked of as a punchbag pre fight, Rios reacted snidely to this and tried to intimidate Kellerman. Overall he was obnoxious and unpleasant.
> 
> Im not a huge Manny fan but he gave one of the most humble post fight interview I have seen and even complemented Ariza, the contrast with Rios immediately after couldnt have been more stark.


Manny's a nice guy. He likes love (a little too much according to the tabloids in the Philipines!) and harmony, which is ironic considering the hell he used to bring down on opponents. He'd like everyone to get along. Rios is a piece of shit - another team that talked really big and delivered nothing.


----------



## scurlaruntings (May 17, 2013)

Jim Watt is a clown. He doesn't know shit about boxing.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

scurlaruntings said:


> Jim Watt is a clown. He doesn't know shit about boxing.


Thought he had a great night.
His voice was really adding something to the drama of the fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

scurlaruntings said:


> Jim Watt is a clown. He doesn't know shit about boxing.


But I factor he knows more than you, considering his world title.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Was speaking to Glenn McCrory at the train station the day after the event. He said he was disgusted with the stoppage and that he couldn't think of a worse one in a big fight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry to bump this but just watching some of the pac rios undercard and thought Zou Shiming actually looked pretty good. Looked like a pro fighter for the first time..


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> Didnt really have a good thing to say about Manny, said his power wast that great and 'his speed troubled me a bit' was as complimentary as he got.
> 
> Kellerman fielded a slightly inappropriate question about being talked of as a punchbag pre fight, Rios reacted snidely to this and tried to intimidate Kellerman. Overall he was obnoxious and unpleasant.
> 
> Im not a huge Manny fan but he gave one of the most humble post fight interview I have seen and even complemented Ariza, the contrast with Rios immediately after couldnt have been more stark.





dftaylor said:


> Manny's a nice guy. He likes love (a little too much according to the tabloids in the Philipines!) and harmony, which is ironic considering the hell he used to bring down on opponents. He'd like everyone to get along. Rios is a piece of shit - another team that talked really big and delivered nothing.


I can understand why folks don't like Rios, but tbf to him he's more complimentary about Pac in this interview. Says Manny Pacquiao "is a great man, a great person and has class" and that he's happy to lose to a guy like Manny. Also said Manny is a decent person and that he told Manny's mum when he met her that she raised a good son and he's the nicest guy on the planet.


----------

